# Creek Wader Bar and Grill



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Drivelers welcome!


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 22, 2011)

First


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> First



Congrats!!!! 
You want a spider ring or the candy whistle?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> You want a spider ring or the candy whistle?



Did Tbug cheeken out on startin the new one or sompin?


----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 22, 2011)

Spider ring please


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did Tbug cheeken out on startin the new one or sompin?



No, she TRIED to take a short snooze but Mini-Me's motor-mouth wouldn't let that happen.

THEN

EvilRubberDucky was supposed to be working on a friend's GoKart and wasn't expected home til later but just came flying up in the yard and when he got out of the Trooper, he looked like someone had punched him in the eyes.  

Apparently he got into something. Right arm broke out in hives, eyes almost swollen shut (yep, drove himself home.  ), wheezing, sneezing and snot pouring everywhere. 

Just loaded him up with Opcon-A eyedrops, popped an Allegra in his mouth and directed him to the shower. 

Got an inhaler on standby. 


Geez... I can see this is shaping up to be one heckuva fine and dandy weekend.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> You want a spider ring or the candy whistle?



Dang ... I was gonna send you a link to a song that popped up on my Pandora at work today!!    Never heard of the guy but it's a cute video and a Friday kinda song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Cubed venison, mashed taters, brown gravy, and green peas...I'm full!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cubed venison, mashed taters, brown gravy, and green peas...I'm full!!



You ate already?  RB ain't even started cookin' my supper yet!    You'd think since he had the day off he'd have had it ready when I got home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You ate already?  RB ain't even started cookin' my supper yet!    You'd think since he had the day off he'd have had it ready when I got home!



I thought I was late...the anticipation will make it better


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cubed venison, mashed taters, brown gravy, and green peas...I'm full!!



Popcorn, Fruity Pebbles, whatevertheheck you can find. 

I love DIY dinner nights.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You ate already?  RB ain't even started cookin' my supper yet!    You'd think since he had the day off he'd have had it ready when I got home!


 
Don't take that Tagsis.  


CHOOT IM!!!

CHOOT IM!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

gone  

I didn't figure it'd last long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Popcorn, Fruity Pebbles, whatevertheheck you can find.
> 
> I love DIY dinner nights.



Wish I had some cubed venison defrosted.  It is a DIY night here too.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wish I had some cubed venison defrosted.  It is a DIY night here too.



Well, I don't have any cubed deer (wish I did though) but you're welcome to come over and help yourself to a bowl of grits or a pop-tart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I don't have any cubed deer (wish I did though) but you're welcome to come over and help yourself to a bowl of grits or a pop-tart.



offer much appreciated but it would be about 9:30 before I got there and there is evil brown liquid in my kitchen.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 22, 2011)

hey tbug time to show miss fancy pants band lady the booty shootin boogie


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

fried ranch chicken wings, baby lima's, and some crescent rolls!
Would somebody please hit the voodoo priestess that put a hex on bugsy-babe? Poor gal can't catch a beak.....


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No, she TRIED to take a short snooze but Mini-Me's motor-mouth wouldn't let that happen.
> 
> THEN
> 
> ...



When Mini Me does that I give her 50mg of benadryl. After her shower, she goes to bed and sleeps for a while for 10-12 hours. When she wakes up she's just fine.



Tag-a-long said:


> You ate already?  RB ain't even started cookin' my supper yet!    You'd think since he had the day off he'd have had it ready when I got home!



Sounds like you need a shock collar for him. 

Bubba cookin' for us tonight. Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey tbug time to show miss fancy pants band lady the booty shootin boogie




Tomorrow morning. 

All I could do tonight was fire off a VERY NICE email requesting a meeting with her superior and the idiots that hired her. 




rhbama3 said:


> fried ranch chicken wings, baby lima's, and some crescent rolls!
> Would somebody please hit the voodoo priestess that put a hex on bugsy-babe? Poor gal can't catch a beak.....



Usually I AM the Voodoo Priestess.  

Tonight I'm just a whoopin post.  


Bacon and cheese grits will make everything better.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> When Mini Me does that I give her 50mg of benadryl. After her shower, she goes to bed and sleeps for a while for 10-12 hours. When she wakes up she's just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was gonna give him but for some reason he gets a terrible headache when he wakes up with a Benadryl hangover so he fought me tooth and nail... through snots, snorts and whistles.  

He's asleep now but wants me to wake him up in 20 minutes when his chicken breast filet is done.


----------



## shea900 (Apr 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> offer much appreciated but it would be about 9:30 before I got there and there is evil brown liquid in my kitchen.



Let's have a drink brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmm!!  Shrimp Boat fried cheekun, deep fried biscuit, french fries and cole slaw, yeah I'm dieting!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

2nd batch of chicken wings in da grease....


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm!!  Shrimp Boat fried cheekun, deep fried biscuit, french fries and cole slaw, yeah I'm dieting!!



See food diet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 22, 2011)

All this talk about food is making me hungry!   I'd better go check on the 2 Boston butts I've got on the BGE.  6.5 hours so far at 220 degrees, figure about another 90 minutes or so and I'll wrap them up and stick em in a cooler and throw a few towels over them.   Pull it apart tomorrow and enjoy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> See food diet?





  Yep!


You still dropping the LB's???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so new assistant band director has walked all over my daughter for the last time.
> 
> She's first chair alto sax, a state Honors Band member, is progressing like nobody's business. She truly has a gift.
> 
> ...



I don't think that tree-hugger has any idea of how much danger she is in messing with Bugsy. 




rhbama3 said:


> whattup, cornmeal battered weiner on a stick?



Not much Mr. Rainsoaked Publix Butterball Bandit.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think that tree-hugger has any idea of how much danger she is in messing with Bugsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am a pushover.   


Until you mess with my kids, my bows or my land. Then your behind has nothing but prayer.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bacon and cheese grits will make everything better.



Especially if you add to mudbugs to it.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Especially if you add to mudbugs to it.



Just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Ohhhhh.... I like it when you whip me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just threw up in my mouth a little.



me too....
who mixes bacon with grits?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ohhhhh.... I like it when you whip me.



You like it when Quack whips you.     





rhbama3 said:


> me too....
> who mixes bacon with grits?



AAAAACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!    


And you CALL yourself Southern.     





I loved you once.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> You still dropping the LB's???



Yep! Down 37 pounds. Of course, it might slow down a little this weekend due to Easter chocolate consumption.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You like it when Quack whips you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Bacon. I like grits. I just don't like bacon mixed with grits on the plate. Can i have some patty sausage instead?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! Down 37 pounds. Of course, it might slow down a little this weekend due to Easter chocolate consumption.




Coworker brought me a Dove milk chocolate bunny for Easter this morning.    

I thought about your avatar. 

Now he's sitting on my desk (in the box) with no ears or behind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You like it when Quack whips you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How'd I get involved in this??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! Down 37 pounds. Of course, it might slow down a little this weekend due to Easter chocolate consumption.




Awesome!!  Congratulations!!  Is it the exercise, or the diet, or both??





turtlebug said:


> Coworker brought me a Dove milk chocolate bunny for Easter this morning.
> 
> I thought about your avatar.
> 
> Now he's sitting on my desk (in the box) with no ears or behind.





You ate your coworkers ears and hiney ??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey TurtleBug...

I just got a call from some woman down your way that said she calls the shots when it comes to the band and no snotty kid and her wimpy, peep-loving, soccer mom is gonna tell her how to run the show. 

She also stated that she is friends with your next door neighbor and they plan to waller out your ditch testing out some new tires for his 4-wheel drive tomorrow at his crawfish boil.

Lastly, she said that your bow shooting skills are weak and she challenges you to match. But that you probably wouldn't show up  anyways because you might chip a nail or something.

Just thought you'd want to know what she said...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd I get involved in this??



just lucky, i guess......


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I like Bacon. I like grits. I just don't like bacon mixed with grits on the plate. Can i have some patty sausage instead?



It's all going to the same place.  






This kid's right eye is still bad swollen.  Everything else seems to be getting better other than being stuffy as all get out but his eye looks horrible. 


I'm pretty sure we'll be at the walk-in tomorrow if it's not better. 











Where in the heck are Nick and Keebsalicious?


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Coworker brought me a Dove milk chocolate bunny for Easter this morning.
> 
> I thought about your avatar.
> 
> Now he's sitting on my desk (in the box) with no ears or behind.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome!!  Congratulations!!  Is it the exercise, or the diet, or both??



Both. I wish it was as much fun to take it off as was to put it on.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's all going to the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give him a cocktail of benadryl and ibuprofen. Bet he'll be much better tomorrow, and the ibuprofen will help the headache.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ate your coworkers ears and hiney ??




No dear. I like chocolate bunnies, not chocolate hineys.    





Les Miles said:


> Hey TurtleBug...
> 
> I just got a call from some woman down your way that said she calls the shots when it comes to the band and no snotty kid and her wimpy, peep-loving, soccer mom is gonna tell her how to run the show.
> 
> ...




An electric car driving, vegetarian, professional oboeist, school marm dressing, reject from the local Catholic school is gonna waller in the mud with a redneck and challenge ME to an archery competition in which she might actually break a sweat.  

Mudbugs? Did you miss the vegetarian part?    

You're funny.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Give him a cocktail of benadryl and ibuprofen. Bet he'll be much better tomorrow, and the ibuprofen will help the headache.




Can he have Benadryl with the Allegra?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Where in the heck are Nick and Keebsalicious?


 RIGHT HEAH, reading & getting madder & madder at a so called band director!!  Need me to drive down??
Corndog?? YOU WANNA mess wiff my Tbug when she's in this kinda snit & me getting her back?? I DON'T THINK SO, go ride your boat around da pond for awhile!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Can he have Benadryl with the Allegra?



Yes. They different classifications of antihistamines. Benadryl is often used with a new antihistamine for an allergic reaction.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Both. I wish it was as much fun to take it off as was to put it on.


I am SOOO proud of you!!  Keep going & keep us posted, you are an inspiration, darlin'!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey ya'll , drive bye, nighty night time I'm out


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RIGHT HEAH, reading & getting madder & madder at a so called band director!!  Need me to drive down??
> Corndog?? YOU WANNA mess wiff my Tbug when she's in this kinda snit & me getting her back?? I DON'T THINK SO, go ride your boat around da pond for awhile!!




Oh, there you are.     

When Abbey was telling me about this today, YOU were the first person that came to mind.  All I could think about was how much you hated one of lild's band directors and we truly must be kindred spirits.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , drive bye, nighty night time I'm out


Oh no, no, no, not on a Friday night!!! Stick around & gab awhile!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , drive bye, nighty night time I'm out



Hi 



Bye


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, there you are.
> 
> When Abbey was telling me about this today, YOU were the first person that came to mind.  All I could think about was how much you hated one of lild's band directors and we truly must be kindred spirits.


LIke I said, I've BTDT, need me????


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RIGHT HEAH, reading & getting madder & madder at a so called band director!!  Need me to drive down??
> Corndog?? You are the best! I love that you are my friend. When can I go for a ride in your boat so I can tan my pasty white legs?



Hey Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh no, no, no, not on a Friday night!!! Stick around & gab awhile!!





turtlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Bye



Hey Ladies, tempting but i must go, Hope everything works out Tbug , and Keebs i still owe you one Later


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LIke I said, I've BTDT, need me????



I don't know. How many folks before we get prosecuted under "ANGRY MOB" status?     


Luv me some Keebs


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am SOOO proud of you!!  Keep going & keep us posted, you are an inspiration, darlin'!!!!



Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RIGHT HEAH, reading & getting madder & madder at a so called band director!!  Need me to drive down??
> Corndog?? YOU WANNA mess wiff my Tbug when she's in this kinda snit & me getting her back?? I DON'T THINK SO, go ride your boat around da pond for awhile!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to be in the band, I played da flute . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I used to be in the band, I played da flute . . .



I figured you'd be in the horn section.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I used to be in the band, I played da flute . . .



Most of the ones who play instruments don't like Mini Me. She's been known to mess up with the flag and pop someone in the mouth with the flag pole.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs


you back for more??



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Ladies, tempting but i must go, Hope everything works out Tbug , and Keebs i still owe you one Later


I dunno what you're talking about..............



turtlebug said:


> I don't know. How many folks before we get prosecuted under "ANGRY MOB" status?
> 
> 
> Luv me some Keebs


I do believe we'd be an "Invisible Force"!! my Tbug!!



Bubbette said:


> Thanks.


Seriously, keep it up & keep us posted, darlin!!



rhbama3 said:


>


gawd, Mr. Analytical!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I used to be in the band, I played da flute . . .


You blew good, huh??  good lungs?? I crack me up, I know!!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You blew good, huh??  good lungs?? I crack me up, I know!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you back for more??
> 
> 
> I dunno what you're talking about..............
> ...



I was carrying on a semi-normal conversation wtih Fishbait....

til I read that last line.       





Can't breathe...................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

slip said:


>


 oh hush, young'un..................



turtlebug said:


> I was carrying on a semi-normal conversation wtih Fishbait....
> 
> til I read that last line.
> 
> ...


I catch a good'un e'ry now & then!


I LOVE YOU QUACK!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh hush, young'un..................
> 
> 
> I catch a good'un e'ry now & then!
> ...






PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!


----------



## shea900 (Apr 22, 2011)

What's all this got to do with drinkin'.


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)

Cyber five Keebs...



Nite yall...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!


 You know I doooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



shea900 said:


> What's all this got to do with drinkin'.


EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and nothing.... you're choice............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

shea900 said:


> What's all this got to do with drinkin'.



we like drankin'.......
welcome to the zoo thread!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Cyber five Keebs...
> 
> 
> 
> Nite yall...



 NIte sweetie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

8 mo hrs to go!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 mo hrs to go!!


Gawd, I could not work like you do!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd, I could not work like you do!!






Nuttin to it, but to do it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!





Hayyyyyyy!!  Whatchadointomorrow??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hayyyyyyy!!  Whatchadointomorrow??


Well i had planned on going to a training day with Tag, and Tucker till Tag told me we had to leave by 6:30 in the morning............What you got in mind??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well i had planned on going to a training day with Tag, and Tucker till Tag told me we had to leave by 6:30 in the morning............What you got in mind??





Never mind, I just remembered sumpin I gotta do.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well i had planned on going to a training day with Tag, and Tucker till Tag told me we had to leave by 6:30 in the morning............What you got in mind??



Watch out Mitch.... he's setting you up for some Twista with his cheeken mask.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never mind, I just remembered sumpin I gotta do.


......Dangit!!......I was hoping I would have good excuse to sleep in, in the morning!!



Les Miles said:


> Watch out Mitch.... he's setting you up for some Twista with his cheeken mask.


So there really isn't a cocktail cove at the plantation??


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2011)

Evening ya'll. Just a tip, if you are on muscle relaxers and someone offers ya a beer do not accept. I am almost scared to go to bed right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

mattech said:


> Evening ya'll. Just a tip, if you are on muscle relaxers and someone offers ya a beer do not accept. I am almost scared to go to bed right now.





Dooooood!!  You didn't have, but one beer??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

mattech said:


> Evening ya'll. Just a tip, if you are on muscle relaxers and someone offers ya a beer do not accept. I am almost scared to go to bed right now.



Is the spin rooming???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2011)

mattech said:


> Evening ya'll. Just a tip, if you are on muscle relaxers and someone offers ya a beer do not accept. I am almost scared to go to bed right now.


 Incontinence??


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooood!!  You didn't have, but one beer??



Yep only one, And I am by no means a light weight. You would not believe how many typos I have had trying to fix these sentences.

and yes the spin is rooming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2011)

mattech said:


> Yep only one, And I am by no means a light weight. You would not believe how many typos I have had trying to fix these sentences.
> 
> and yes the spin is rooming.








What kind of muscle relaxers??


----------



## shea900 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What kind of muscle relaxers??



Sounds like some good stuff!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

shea900 said:


> Sounds like some good stuff!





Betcha Matt's drooling on his keyboard right about now!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Matt's drooling on his keyboard right about now!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Hey friend!!  Whatchadoin??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey friend!!  Whatchadoin??



Watchin QVC. 

She still on the remote.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2011)

Harro from china.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 23, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Harro from china.



Well now, this is a first.  A Harro from the far east.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Watchin QVC.
> 
> She still on the remote.









Nitram4891 said:


> Harro from china.






Ate any dog yet??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Idjits


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ate any dog yet??



No I promised my dogs before leaving I would not eat any dog.  Very nice city here in Hong Kong.  The advertisements on Woody's are all in chinese..  Wonder if they are fishing or hunting related.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LIke I said, I've BTDT, need me????



what band director????????? i liked all of em


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I used to be in the band, I played da flute . . .



 MEEEEE TTTOOOOOOOO 

&&&& the trombone well trombone first year and flute the last 3


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2011)

Well Saturday has arrived.   Time to start the fun so that we have a reason to be tired on Monday morning.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Saturday has arrived.   Time to start the fun so that we have a reason to be tired on Monday morning.



Is THAT what we're doin' up so early???   I think I just need to go back to bed.  Too much caffeine or sumpin - didn't go to sleep until after 2:00.  Got up late, should have been leaving my house at 6:30 to get to a training day in SC.  And the clothes in the dryer are still wet!  Maybe I can be outta here by 7:00.    Stay outta trouble ... catch ya'll tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> MEEEEE TTTOOOOOOOO
> 
> &&&& the trombone well trombone first year and flute the last 3



I was a perkus,,,,,,percush,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drummer!!!

Don't believe a word Quack says, only thing he comes close to playin is the radio. After a meal at Taco Bell he does a pretty mean butt trumpet too..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 23, 2011)

good morning folks.....can anybody spare a cup of coffee??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> MEEEEE TTTOOOOOOOO
> 
> &&&& the trombone well trombone first year and flute the last 3



No comment . . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was a perkus,,,,,,percush,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drummer!!!
> 
> Don't believe a word Quack says, only thing he comes close to playin is the radio. After a meal at Taco Bell he does a pretty mean butt trumpet too..




Sooooo you like to beat on things with your hands??


Taco Bell is closed here in metro area of Sandersville, but ice water has the same affect . . .




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good morning folks.....can anybody spare a cup of coffee??





Dang Tim, thought you went fishing, babe cruising, sumpin??  Tell us old married folks a lie for  Lawds sake!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No comment . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took my 2 most favorite girls (Shelby and my girlfriend)out to eat at Lake Blackshear Resort last night. Supper on the patio looking over the lake as the sun was setting....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooo you like to beat on things with your hands??


No, sticks. Take your choice, drum, kali, hanbo, jo or bo. I can use them all.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooo you like to beat on things with your hands??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why yes, yes I do. As a matter of fact, I am quite good at it too. Left or right it does not matter because I got good rhythm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



Was that you I heard screaming Armageddon last night, when you couldn't find your corn dog?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was that you I heard screaming Armageddon last night, when you couldn't find your corn dog?



What is it with you and your fascination with my corn dog???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What is it with you and your fascination with my corn dog???



corn dog???? I heard it was more than one, the more the merrier for you.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> corn dog???? I heard it was more than one, the more the merrier for you.



You're creeping me out Bammer. Perhaps you need to go read this thread instead. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616739


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

ummm......... morning?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 23, 2011)

Mornin folks... Coffee, then off to Villa Rica for a ball tourney.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks... Coffee, then off to Villa Rica for a ball tourney.



Good luck in the tourney!
I'm sitting here getting constant texts from a buddy who's working a bird that is STILL IN THE TREE!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck in the tourney!
> I'm sitting here getting constant texts from a buddy who's working a bird that is STILL IN THE TREE!



Doooh!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck in the tourney!
> I'm sitting here getting constant texts from a buddy who's working a bird that is STILL IN THE TREE!



Then you need to get off the computer and start on your honey-do list. It has been growing every week for over a month now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Then you need to get off the computer and start on your honey-do list. It has been growing every week for over a month now.



Nope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck in the tourney!
> I'm sitting here getting constant texts from a buddy who's working a bird that is STILL IN THE TREE!



I think it oughta be a law that if a gobbler doesn't come off the roost after daylight that he's fair game for limb blastin..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it oughta be a law that if a gobbler doesn't come off the roost after daylight that he's fair game for limb blastin..



last text said he can't see the bird thru all the leaves in the tree. I think the thought has crossed his mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> last text said he can't see the bird thru all the leaves in the tree. I think the thought has crossed his mind.



That's why they make the AA-12 with Frag-12 ammo..

http://www.defensereview.com/exclus...tgunfrag-12-grenade-weapon-system-test-fired/


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

well, time to eat a frozen pizza and get a few things done.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Bubbette said:


>



Make him clean the Koi pond today. I dare you!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make him clean the Koi pond today. I dare you!!!



And re-wire something, anything!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make him clean the Koi pond today. I dare you!!!





slip said:


> And re-wire something, anything!



Nope, too many things inside that need to be done. And we have company coming Monday through Thursday. He has real work to do and can't get hurt. I'll put him on the re-wiring and Koi pond next weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make him clean the Koi pond today. I dare you!!!





slip said:


> And re-wire something, anything!


what kind of friends are you two? 


Bubbette said:


> Nope, too many things inside that need to be done. And we have company coming Monday through Thursday. He has real work to do and can't get hurt. I'll put him on the re-wiring and Koi pond next weekend.


No you won't! I'm turkey hunting from Wednesday thru Sunday!
There is a small possibility that Tuesday afternoon i MAY do something that you want me to. Keyword is SMALL....


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2011)

No rain for like two weeks, and now that we're coming up on my next hunt the forcast is calling for storms the first two days of the hunt already.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what kind of friends are you two?
> 
> No you won't! I'm turkey hunting from Wednesday thru Sunday!
> There is a small possibility that Tuesday afternoon i MAY do something that you want me to. Keyword is SMALL....



Just like there is a small possibility that your hunting leases will be renewed. Keyword is SMALL.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 23, 2011)

what in the name of sam hill is goin on in this place?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 23, 2011)

wheres nic he bouncin in the p.f. ? aint heard from him in a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

killa86 said:


> what in the name of sam hill is goin on in this place?


The usual...... 


killa86 said:


> wheres nic he bouncin in the p.f. ? aint heard from him in a while.



I imagine brother Nic is busy with knee rehab, chicken raising, gardening, trying to hunt, and doing whatever else it is that he does. This is always a very busy time of year for the man.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 23, 2011)

funny when things go south quacks name is usually involved and most of the time hes not even here. 

YEP. i guess the usual about covers it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Then you need to get off the computer and start on your honey-do list. It has been growing every week for over a month now.





rhbama3 said:


> Nope.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!



Your excused..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Pass the air freshner.
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> gobbleinwoods said:
> 
> 
> > My wife got several of those automatic air fresheners around the house now (gottem' on sale somewhere) I call them the sneezin' ducks, cause that's what they sound like when they spit that stuff into air.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Sneezin ducks"????  Are they in season, and what's the limit??



You can kill all of em' for all I care. No limit, but I've gotta warn you, they're prolly not gonna taste worth a flip.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "Sneezin ducks"????  Are they in season, and what's the limit??



Hey Quack, have you seen the latest batch of ducks over in the sports forum???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

You idjits need to learn how to use the quote feature..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, Bubbette and i spent a pleasant afternoon doing nothing but watching the mini-series "The Pacific". 
She also decided that she wanted crab legs and shrimp for supper. Who am i to argue?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette and i spent a pleasant afternoon doing nothing but watching the mini-series "The Pacific".
> She also decided that she wanted crab legs and shrimp for supper. Who am i to argue?



Sleep with one eye opened. She's setting you up for something..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep with one eye opened. She's setting you up for something..



It is unusual......


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It is unusual......


Hey Bamer, how did you do this morning?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 23, 2011)

24 ounce bone-in ribeye, mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls, and sweet tea to wash it all down. 

Oh yeah, and a salad too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Bamer, how did you do this morning?



Hey, HT!!!
I'm on call this weekend so i couldn't go. Gonna scout Monday afternoon and then do the iron-man marathon hunting thing wednesday thru sunday. 
Guess i better buy a case of water cause its supposed to be brutally hot next week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, today is my 28th wedding anniversary.   And just think...I could have served my 20 years and been free now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, today is my 28th wedding anniversary.   And just think...I could have served my 20 years and been free now!



hmmm....... May 6th will be 22 years for me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I carried pawpaw to his final resting place and he's up there with daddy and memama tonight.  Hope they dont mind that i had a few cold ones...


How's all my drivelers doing tonight?????


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I carried pawpaw to his final resting place and he's up there with daddy and memama tonight.  Hope they dont mind that i had a few cold ones...
> 
> 
> How's all my drivelers doing tonight?????



Im sorry for your loss, Boss.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I carried pawpaw to his final resting place and he's up there with daddy and memama tonight.  Hope they dont mind that i had a few cold ones...
> 
> 
> How's all my drivelers doing tonight?????



Hey Matt.
Sympathies for your family on your loss.

Just finished some crab legs and watching Parking Wars. Pathetic isn't it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Im sorry for your loss, Boss.





rhbama3 said:


> Hey Matt.
> Sympathies for your family on your loss.
> 
> Just finished some crab legs and watching Parking Wars. Pathetic isn't it?



It's all good brothers.  Thanks guys.  It's life.  He was 89 and lived a good long life.  

I actually put on a suit and my dark sunglasses. Had several people ask me if i was "secret service".    I did kind of look 'official'.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Matt.
> Sympathies for your family on your loss.
> 
> Just finished some crab legs and watching Parking Wars. Pathetic isn't it?



I went to Nick's over here in Jackson and ate catfish and fried skrimps.  Sho was good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I went to Nick's over here in Jackson and ate catfish and fried skrimps.  Sho was good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I actually put on a suit and my dark sunglasses. Had several people ask me if i was "secret service".    I did kind of look 'official'.


 WORTHLESS statement without a pic!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I carried pawpaw to his final resting place and he's up there with daddy and memama tonight.  Hope they dont mind that i had a few cold ones...
> 
> 
> How's all my drivelers doing tonight?????


My deepest Sympathies to you, and your family!!......Prayers sent up!!



BBQBOSS said:


> It's all good brothers.  Thanks guys.  It's life.  He was 89 and lived a good long life.
> 
> I actually put on a suit and my dark sunglasses. Had several people ask me if i was "secret service".   I did kind of look 'official'.


I had a similar experience at a funeral one time before!!.....Remind me to tell you about sometime when we are not in an open forum!!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## shea900 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everybody.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was a perkus,,,,,,percush,,,,,,,,,,,,,,drummer!!!
> 
> Don't believe a word Quack says, only thing he comes close to playin is the radio. After a meal at Taco Bell he does a pretty mean butt trumpet too..



*percussionist* lol ---i think


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 24, 2011)

*i think its bed time im goin cross-eyed from looin at the computer screen lol*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Time to danze.*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> *i think its bed time im goin cross-eyed from looin at the computer screen lol*


WEll uncrossem and get moovin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Found a new radio station today. Outta Macon i think.*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 24, 2011)

Free Shipping night on QVC!


----------



## shea900 (Apr 24, 2011)

Am I the last 1 up?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2011)

shea900 said:


> Am I the last 1 up?



nope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2011)

And if you wait a few the morning crew shows up . . . 



offering a cup of coffee.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2011)

Uuuggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter ye drivlin idjits


----------



## Jranger (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Happy Easter ye drivlin idjits



Happy Easter to you too Jeff.
Happy Easter to all the other idjits also...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I carried pawpaw to his final resting place and he's up there with daddy and memama tonight.  Hope they dont mind that i had a few cold ones...
> 
> 
> How's all my drivelers doing tonight?????



Sorry to hear that Matty. I think the loss of my grandpa was worse than anyone I've lost to date. Prayers sent.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter to all good buddys, and then some.


----------



## magoo (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter all Ya'll Dribblers. Lets not ferget the reason for the day!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 24, 2011)

happy bunny day to all my idjits


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone...it's a beautiful day.  My M-I-L's plane leaves at noon.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Easter everyone...it's a beautiful day.  My M-I-L's plane leaves at noon.



You should post that in the Athiest forum...

Proof enough of a higher power in my book...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jranger said:


> You should post that in the Athiest forum...
> 
> Proof enough of a higher power in my book...



3 sections I don't venture in...sports, politics and religion!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Got to sort thru some tackle and make a trip to Wallyworld. Gonna be a bad day to be a cricket.......
Bubbette and Allie are wanting to go fishing this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got to sort thru some tackle and make a trip to Wallyworld. Gonna be a bad day to be a cricket.......
> Bubbette and Allie are wanting to go fishing this afternoon.



Hope y'all catch a mess of fish. Should be a good day for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all catch a mess of fish. Should be a good day for it.



I don't think i'll even fish. Got a feeling i'll be baiting hooks and taking fish off too much to wet a line myself. 

Just hope th weather holds for the rest of the week when i go back into thunder chicken stawkin' mode.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think i'll even fish. Got a feeling i'll be baiting hooks and taking fish off too much to wet a line myself.
> 
> Just hope th weather holds for the rest of the week when i go back into thunder chicken stawkin' mode.



Ummm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,about that..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 24, 2011)

A Sunday Drive by.   Happy Easter all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 3 sections I don't venture in...sports, politics and religion!


Same here!!



rhbama3 said:


> Got to sort thru some tackle and make a trip to Wallyworld. Gonna be a bad day to be a cricket.......
> Bubbette and Allie are wanting to go fishing this afternoon.


Looks like a fine day for wetting a line!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,about that..






threeleggedpigmy said:


> A Sunday Drive by.   Happy Easter all!


Same to you!!

Happy Easter folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

2 zebco's and a spinning reel for backup ready to go. Just need a bite of lunch and we're gone fishing. Been a long time since we fished together so hope to get a few pic's of the girls in action.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 2 zebco's and a spinning reel for backup ready to go. Just need a bite of lunch and we're gone fishing. Been a long time since we fished together so hope to get a few pic's of the girls in action.



Hope yall had a better day fishing than I did turkey hunting. I hunted Friday and Saturday and heard about half dozen gobbles that sounded like they were on the other side of the next county over. 

At least the crappie were biting and thanks to a buddy of mine we had a good fish fry.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2011)

Yawn...woke up early,think this is the least amount of drivel I ever seen in one day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2011)

Man I'm stuffed...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I'm stuffed...



I'm eating leftover ham,rolls and tater salad wife brought home.I did fry some eggs with it


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

just got finished cleaning 32 hand sized bream. The girls caught a lot more but we only kept the big ones. As expected they kept me too busy skewering crickets and taking fish off the hook to fish myself. An excellent way to spend a sunday afternoon/evening!


----------



## shea900 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter to everybody.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 24, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> WEll uncrossem and get moovin.



as you can tell i misspelled "lookin" my eyes were crossin so bad lol!!!!1


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 24, 2011)

*HAPPY BUNNY HOPPIN DAY errybody*


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

9 more hours of call, two days of work, and then 5 days of hunting the big bird! Man, am i getting tingly!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 9 more hours of call, two days of work, and then 5 days of hunting the big bird! Man, am i getting tingly!!!!


It is kinda slow in here!!


As far as you being tingly........I really didn't need to know that!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes my toes get tingly


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sometimes my toes get tingly



It's ingrown toenails.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's ingrown toenails.



Silly Bammer 

The lady who does my mani-pedi begs to differ. She says that I have pretty feet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sometimes my toes get tingly




Where da pics??..........Perfect weather for a weekend on the lake, and nothing??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where da pics??..........Perfect weather for a weekend on the lake, and nothing??



Nothing for you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing for you


.........Go tend to them nasty toenails!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .........Go tend to them nasty toenails!!



I will as soon as I clean up this mess from the cheap toilet paper...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I will as soon as I clean up this mess from the cheap toilet paper...


 Please wash yo hands!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2011)

ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!
Ya'll are making me sick......
I got to get up early, so i need to call it a night.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> Ya'll are making me sick......
> I got to get up early, so i need to call it a night.



Later Bammer... I am headed to bed myself.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 24, 2011)

is a log from the woodpile an acseptable weapon to kill a diller with?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> Ya'll are making me sick......
> I got to get up early, so i need to call it a night.


Phone calls from work have alerted me to the impending doom awaiting me at work in the morning!!......Need to call it an early night myself!!...........G'night Bama, and all else that wade through here tonight!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> is a log from the woodpile an acseptable weapon to kill a diller with?


Whatever you have on hand!! Kill em alll!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 25, 2011)

morning folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...



And a good day to you too jm.   

coffee anyone?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning Mike and GW.  Coffee smells good!    I've been up all night at work so I might just have to grab me a cup later on to get thru the rest of the day.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And a good day to you too jm.
> 
> coffee anyone?





boneboy96 said:


> Morning Mike and GW.  Coffee smells good!    I've been up all night at work so I might just have to grab me a cup later on to get thru the rest of the day.



Morning....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning all, headed in to work.  Hope ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning, how ya doin? gotta go, see ya later!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever you have on hand!! Kill em alll!!



found a golf club


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...





gobbleinwoods said:


> And a good day to you too jm.
> 
> coffee anyone?





boneboy96 said:


> Morning Mike and GW.  Coffee smells good!    I've been up all night at work so I might just have to grab me a cup later on to get thru the rest of the day.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning all, headed in to work.  Hope ya'll have a good one!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning, how ya doin? gotta go, see ya later!!





Seth carter said:


> found a golf club



Morning everybody


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 25, 2011)

mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

bow chicka wow wow........
It feels so good to be off call! 
Just waiting on my relief to get here and then its off to da woods to scout for turkeys!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Oy, I am too old to be doing phy.......fis...........manual labor!
BUT, I do have enough scrape cypress to have a bonfire every night for many, many, many, many, nights!!!

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin'





rhbama3 said:


> bow chicka wow wow........
> It feels so good to be off call!
> Just waiting on my relief to get here and then its off to da woods to scout for turkeys!





Jranger said:


> Morning folks





Keebs said:


> Oy, I am too old to be doing phy.......fis...........manual labor!
> BUT, I do have enough scrape cypress to have a bonfire every night for many, many, many, many, nights!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



GOOD MORNING


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING


 Hi!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody



Morning



jsullivan03 said:


> mornin'



Ain't you supposed to be fishing?



rhbama3 said:


> bow chicka wow wow........
> It feels so good to be off call!
> Just waiting on my relief to get here and then its off to da woods to scout for turkeys!



Shoot one for me Bamma



Jranger said:


> Morning folks



Morning



Keebs said:


> Oy, I am too old to be doing phy.......fis...........manual labor!
> BUT, I do have enough scrape cypress to have a bonfire every night for many, many, many, many, nights!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!




You need a massage do ya?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You need a massage do ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

A little  F.Y.I. Just cause the pool water is a lil cool and its not that hot yet. You will still burn slap up , like  a french fry, yep. Slam up, burnt. Dont touch me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

A little crawfish in your biscuit with some tabasco is a good thing in the mornings


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> A little  F.Y.I. Just cause the pool water is a lil cool and its not that hot yet. You will still burn slap up , like  a french fry, yep. Slam up, burnt. Dont touch me!!!!!!!!!!


 I KNOW what ya mean!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A little crawfish in your biscuit with some tabasco is a good thing in the mornings


That cast iron gut will turn on you one day!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That cast iron gut will turn on you one day!



Don't worry Keebs, as long as I don't have cheap or organic toilet paper everything will be okay.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry Keebs, as long as I don't have cheap or organic toilet paper everything will be okay.


 Don't say I didn't warn you............


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you............



You don't like mudbugs??? 

Or biscuits??? 

Or tabasco sauce???


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like mudbugs???
> 
> Or biscuits???
> 
> Or tabasco sauce???


I like all three, not necessarily together........



deerehauler said:


> Morning!


SLIM!!!!!!!  How's dat minni you doing???


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I like all three, not necessarily together........
> 
> 
> SLIM!!!!!!!  How's dat minni you doing???



Hey ya Keebs! He is doing good growing like a weed and wide open on his terrible 3's! Hows everything been around your neck of the woods?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Keebs! He is doing good growing like a weed and wide open on his terrible 3's! Hows everything been around your neck of the woods?


 I bet he is a hand full!!
Hot & dry!  You coming down to the wild hog festival??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I like all three, not necessarily together........



Well now, the below quote explains it all to me.  



Keebs said:


> Oy, I am too old for my digestive system to handle me eating anything tasty.
> 
> BUT, I do have to say that Les is awesome and my day is always better when he's around!!!
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet he is a hand full!!
> Hot & dry!  You coming down to the wild hog festival??



When is it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well now, the below quote explains it all to me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well now, the below quote explains it all to me.






deerehauler said:


> When is it?


May 7th



mudracing101 said:


>


 you would feed the trolls!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 25, 2011)

Boo..... passin' through, HOWDY


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> May 7th
> 
> 
> you would feed the trolls!



I may try and roll on down that way if Im off work!~


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Boo..... passin' through, HOWDY


 I thought you wuz Nic there for a minute! 



deerehauler said:


> I may try and roll on down that way if Im off work!~


 give me a heads up if you get to!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Where is Nic? Did Abner get the best of him or something???


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you wuz Nic there for a minute!
> 
> 
> give me a heads up if you get to!



I wil do that for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where is Nic? Did Abner get the best of him or something???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> May 7th
> 
> 
> you would feed the trolls!



 Play pretty.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Play pretty.


 WHY???????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Then you come in all "innocent" looking & all................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Then you come in all "innocent" looking & all................



Well I is.  That is innocent and all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well I is.  That is innocent and all


Uuuhhh, not so........... I've read your sigline.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats for lunch?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, not so........... I've read your sigline.............




But this is how I look


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch?


~sigh~ nuttin good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But this is how I look


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ nuttin good!



heard anything else , on, well , you know


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2011)

Little warm again today.....to warm for april.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> heard anything else , on, well , you know


oh yeah!!  pm incoming!!



slip said:


> Little warm again today.....to warm for april.


This weekend was BRUTAL!!  I sure could have used your help too!



threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Sssoooooo, we're not busy today, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 you either?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you either?!?!



Whatchu talkin about. I've already driven 150 miles today and about to email one job I did over the weekend and then hit autocad and start another one.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin about. I've already driven 150 miles today and about to email one job I did over the weekend and then hit autocad and start another one.


  ok, ok, ok!!!  If I got up before sunrise like you, I'd get a lot more done too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sssoooooo, we're not busy today, huh?


Still busy but needed a break.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin about. I've already driven 150 miles today and about to email one job I did over the weekend and then hit autocad and start another one.





Keebs said:


> ok, ok, ok!!!  If I got up before sunrise like you, I'd get a lot more done too!



Before Sunrise  Only if I am hunting.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 25, 2011)

2 chili slaw dawgs, rangs, coke and fried peach pie from the V.  Anyone got a hammock i can borrow?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Still busy but needed a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Before Sunrise  Only if I am hunting.


 glad ya did!  Did ya have a kitkat bar toooo???
MC is a *very* early bird!!



BBQBOSS said:


> 2 chili slaw dawgs, rangs, coke and fried peach pie from the V.  Anyone got a hammock i can borrow?


 goodlawd!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 2 chili slaw dawgs, rangs, coke and fried peach pie from the V.  Anyone got a hammock i can borrow?



Worthless,     that is what you will be for the next couple of hours.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Worthless   and gassy,   that is what you will be for the next couple of hours.



There fixed it fer ya.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

BOO hey yall


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> BOO hey yall


 quit acting like Nicodemus!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There fixed it fer ya.


Thank You 



lilD1188 said:


> BOO hey yall



Hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> BOO hey yall


Shouldn't you be cleaning?


Keebs said:


> quit acting like Nicodemus!


And shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning?
> 
> And shouldn't you be working?


 I'm on my lunch hour............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grilled boneless chicken breasts, mac. and cheese, tatertots, time for the mid monday nap


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning?
> 
> And shouldn't you be working?




Uhmmmm NO  someone stole my dishwasher


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quit acting like Nicodemus!



Whyyyyyyy????????


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2011)

finally done building the new nesting boxes for the chickens...they seem to approve.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Grilled boneless chicken breasts, mac. and cheese, tatertots, time for the mid monday nap


Nom, Nom, Nom.......... love grilled chicken!



lilD1188 said:


> Uhmmmm NO  someone stole my dishwasher





lilD1188 said:


> Whyyyyyyy????????


'cause I said so!



slip said:


> finally done building the new nesting boxes for the chickens...they seem to approve.


 but where's the pics??


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Hey



Heyyy


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

Gettin ready for the 19th


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Gettin ready for the 19th
> View attachment 598499


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nom, Nom, Nom.......... love grilled chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well someone did steal it LMBO  and I say NO


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


What is up Corndog


dougefresh said:


> Gettin ready for the 19th
> View attachment 598499



Giving QUack a run for his money!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

HEYyyyyy whose plannin on goin to the wild hawg festival this year???? May 7th!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhmmmm NO  someone stole my dishwasher


Ok i'll ask, how did someone steal your dishwasher? 


slip said:


> finally done building the new nesting boxes for the chickens...they seem to approve.



Yeah, like keebs said, where are the pics


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Just don't look in the bushes...Cuz thats where I'm hiding ferya


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up Corndog
> 
> 
> Giving QUack a run for his money!



Well its no fun with him, he likes to be caught


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok i'll ask, how did someone steal your dishwasher?
> 
> 
> Yeah, like keebs said, where are the pics



Uhm ask my mama  she can tell ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Gettin ready for the 19th
> View attachment 598499






lilD1188 said:


> Well someone did steal it LMBO  and I say NO


 dat don't make one lick of sense!



lilD1188 said:


> HEYyyyyy whose plannin on goin to the wild hawg festival this year???? May 7th!!!


keep reminding me, I wanna go this year............ plus I'm hoping deerhauler can make it down too!



dougefresh said:


> Just don't look in the bushes...Cuz thats where I'm hiding ferya






dougefresh said:


> Well its no fun with him, he likes to be caught


How do you know that?!?!?! Hhhhmmmmm?????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well its no fun with him, he likes to be caught



He goes to the airport three times a week,  and he never flys anywhere either.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok i'll ask, how did someone steal your dishwasher?
> 
> 
> Yeah, like keebs said, where are the pics


It weren't "stolen" she didn't have room for it (it came with her Daddy's new trailer, he didn't like it, so he kept the old one or either bought a new one, can't remember) and I needed one, so I "bought" it from her, I just haven't paid her for it.................  and now I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dat don't make one lick of sense!
> 
> 
> keep reminding me, I wanna go this year............ plus I'm hoping deerhauler can make it down too!
> ...


PM with pics sent


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He goes to the airport three times a week,  and he never flys anywhere either.


They have an airport out there?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Just don't look in the bushes...Cuz thats where I'm hiding ferya


I'm starting to worry.



Keebs said:


> It weren't "stolen" she didn't have room for it (it came with her Daddy's new trailer, he didn't like it, so he kept the old one or either bought a new one, can't remember) and I needed one, so I "bought" it from her, I just haven't paid her for it.................  and now I'll never hear the end of it!



Oh i see, makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm starting to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i see, makes perfect sense now.


you don't have kids do you??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhm ask my mama  she can tell ya!!!





Keebs said:


> It weren't "stolen" she didn't have room for it (it came with her Daddy's new trailer, he didn't like it, so he kept the old one or either bought a new one, can't remember) and I needed one, so I "bought" it from her, I just haven't paid her for it.................  and now I'll never hear the end of it!



Hey lil'd, I will buy the debt. Let me know how much it is.  Now Keebs will owe me.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm starting to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i see, makes perfect sense now.



Well if you've  never heard the "DOUGE" text you need to get someone to forward it toya... I've saved it for years and pass it from phone to phone..One of my all time favorites that and the TP one...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Well if you've  never heard the "DOUGE" text you need to get someone to forward it toya... I've saved it for years and pass it from phone to phone..One of my all time favorites that and the TP one...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey lil'd, I will buy the debt. Let me know how much it is.  Now Keebs will owe me.


  NOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!



dougefresh said:


> Well if you've  never heard the "DOUGE" text you need to get someone to forward it toya... I've saved it for years and pass it from phone to phone..One of my all time favorites that and the TP one...


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey lil'd, I will buy the debt. Let me know how much it is.  Now Keebs will owe me.



Uhmmm whatever would keep me from havin to wash dishes by hand lol I hate it .........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhmmm whatever would keep me from havin to wash dishes by hand lol I hate it .........


 I thought you had taught Foxie to do them?!?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhmmm whatever would keep me from havin to wash dishes by hand lol I hate it .........



I cant believe yo mama wont come wash dishes for ya.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin about. I've already driven 150 miles today and about to email one job I did over the weekend and then hit autocad and start another one.



Somehow I feel part of this equation.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I cant believe yo mama wont come wash dishes for ya.






boneboy96 said:


> Somehow I feel part of this equation.


 I wonder why................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin about. I've already driven 150 miles today and about to email one job I did over the weekend and then hit autocad and start another one.





boneboy96 said:


> Somehow I feel part of this equation.



Driving Miss Daisy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't have kids do you??


Yes , two.


BBQBOSS said:


> Hey lil'd, I will buy the debt. Let me know how much it is.  Now Keebs will owe me.


Good idea


dougefresh said:


> Well if you've  never heard the "DOUGE" text you need to get someone to forward it toya... I've saved it for years and pass it from phone to phone..One of my all time favorites that and the TP one...


I'll have to get it.



BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 598502





Keebs said:


> NOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 598502


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes , two.
> 
> Good idea
> I'll have to get it.


juss you wait 'till they're older!!



dougefresh said:


>


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you had taught Foxie to do them?!?!?



i really wish she would get smarter and do em for me lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I cant believe yo mama wont come wash dishes for ya.



i know right she treats me so bad


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dat don't make one lick of sense!
> 
> 
> keep reminding me, I wanna go this year............ plus I'm hoping deerhauler can make it down too!
> ...






oh trust me youll be hearin me talk about it till the day comes!!!! 
i cant wait to see all the doggies


----------



## killa86 (Apr 25, 2011)

hey keebs

hey lilD

hey jmfauver


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I cant believe yo mama wont come wash dishes for ya.





lilD1188 said:


> i know right she treats me so bad


Groan.............. Matty, so help me!
DDL, I brought you INTO this world.................... you know the rest!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Groan.............. Matty, so help me!
> DDL, I brought you INTO this world.................... now I can wash dishes for you


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> oh trust me youll be hearin me talk about it till the day comes!!!!
> i cant wait to see all the doggies


I have the perfect solution, but of course, you won't listen to me!



killa86 said:


> hey keebs
> 
> hey lilD
> 
> hey jmfauver


 Hi killa!
Hey Tiny, didn't see you sitting over there!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


Since your wife is carrying a baby boy for you, you will *never* have this same problem!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey keebs
> 
> hey lilD
> 
> hey jmfauver



HIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Groan.............. Matty, so help me!
> DDL, I brought you INTO this world.................... you know the rest!



ya ya ya


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Since your wife is carrying a baby boy for you, you will *never* have this same problem!



no b/c once that baby boy gets a girlfriend/wife Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- forget how to do EVERYTHING and shell have to do it for him ...... hence why i need a dishwasher i dont have 50000000000 hands


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have the perfect solution, but of course, you won't listen to me!
> 
> 
> Hi killa!
> Hey Tiny, didn't see you sitting over there!!



what you talkin bout??????? ill still be able to see all the doggies im goin sheesh


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Since your wife is carrying a baby boy for you, you will *never* have this same problem!


My poor wife will now have two of us to raise.

I do know, I am very blessed with her though.


lilD1188 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey keebs
> 
> hey lilD
> 
> hey jmfauver


What up Killa


Keebs said:


> Groan.............. Matty, so help me!
> DDL, I brought you INTO this world.................... you know the rest!


Will some body please do the dishes


threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Killa
> 
> Will some body please do the dishes



YES WILL SOMEONE PLEASE DO THE DISHES


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> YES WILL SOMEONE PLEASE DO THE DISHES


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> no b/c once that baby boy gets a girlfriend/wife Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- forget how to do EVERYTHING and shell have to do it for him ...... hence why i need a dishwasher i dont have 50000000000 hands


 You gonna get in truble typing dem dirty words!!



lilD1188 said:


> what you talkin bout??????? ill still be able to see all the doggies im goin sheesh


you know what I mean........



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I do know, I am very blessed with her though.


Yes you are!!  You got one of the good ones!


mudracing101 said:


> What up Killa
> 
> Ya'll hush, I'll do the dishes


 whew, finally, someone steps up to the plate!  You da man, mud!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 25, 2011)

whats up mud


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 25, 2011)

killa86 said:


> whats up mud



Showed up in time to do the dishes.


Afternoon Killa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You gonna get in truble typing dem dirty words!!
> 
> 
> you know what I mean........
> ...





killa86 said:


> whats up mud





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Showed up in time to do the dishes.
> 
> 
> Afternoon Killa



How do i get myself into this


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You gonna get in truble typing dem dirty words!!
> 
> 
> you know what I mean........
> ...



what dirty words  
and uhm nooo i dont know what you mean


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How do i get myself into this



i dunno but theres alotta dishes to wash so you better get started 

...but seriously i dont know how 2 people can mess up so many dishes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i dunno but theres alotta dishes to wash so you better get started
> 
> ...but seriously i dont know how 2 people can mess up so many dishes



Sorry , but i can't do dishes


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , but i can't do dishes without my specialty gloves & they are at the cleaners right now


 excuses, excuses!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> excuses, excuses!



Hush it woman, i cant do dishes cause im a man , there, i said it , or ya happy now


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it woman, i cant do dishes cause im a man , there, i said it , or ya happy now



thats what i figured


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

uhmmmm is there sposed to be any storms for the next week????? i wanna get the swimmin pool ready


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> excuses, excuses!



oh and i didnt use any bad words i just didnt put an apostrophe in HE'LL lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it woman, i cant do dishes cause im a man , there, i said it , or ya happy now






lilD1188 said:


> uhmmmm is there sposed to be any storms for the next week????? i wanna get the swimmin pool ready


 give Miguel a holler, he can tell ya or just go check out the weather thread.........
the sticky
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699

or the ongoing one......
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5960772#post5960772


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> uhmmmm is there sposed to be any storms for the next week????? i wanna get the swimmin pool ready



Not before you get them dishes done


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Not before you get them dishes done


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Not before you get them dishes done



them dishes aint never gonna get done..... i give up on em


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Its almost 5. i'm out .


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> give Miguel a holler, he can tell ya or just go check out the weather thread.........
> the sticky
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699
> 
> ...



dat dont tell me nufffin i cant understand maps i gotta have WORDS -normal,medium,iffy,bad and hold on to yer britches lol 

i gotta drain the pool and clean it out and if theres bad weather itd get blew away


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 25, 2011)

---time to go play farmville on facebook  bye bye now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its almost 5. i'm out .


hold da door!



lilD1188 said:


> dat dont tell me nufffin i cant understand maps i gotta have WORDS -normal,medium,iffy,bad and hold on to yer britches lol
> 
> i gotta drain the pool and clean it out and if theres bad weather itd get blew away


uuhhh, the 2nd thread IS words......... and those maps aren't hard to comprehend & follow! 


lilD1188 said:


> ---time to go play farmville on facebook  bye bye now


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello....anybody home 

Was it something I said ?

I took a bath last week. Promise


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings fellow MOWS and WOWS!
Spent the afternoon on the 4-wheeler trying to find signs of life on the hog killing lease. I was shocked to see that my favorite hog killing spot had been clearcut. I mean they cut at least 100 acres slap to the ground. 
 Anyway, i did find some dustbowls and tracks along with some strut marks on the backside of the property. So, i blanketed key roads and intersections with trailcams.
Unfortunately, in yet another "it sux to be me" moment.....
The camera bag was on the front of the 4 wheeler and rolled off while i was going down a steep hill and i promptly ran over the bag. I now have two wildview camera's that don't work. One has a busted battery door and the other just doesn't work. Insert lots of symbols here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> YES WILL SOMEONE PLEASE DO THE DISHES




Just do like I did when I was single and lived on Lake Sinclair, when I filled up the sink, bathtub etc with dishes , pots and pans, I would fling them off the dock and go buy new ones!!   Now we just use paper plates for the most part.





rhbama3 said:


> Greetings fellow MOWS and WOWS!
> Spent the afternoon on the 4-wheeler trying to find signs of life on the hog killing lease. I was shocked to see that my favorite hog killing spot had been clearcut. I mean they cut at least 100 acres slap to the ground.
> Anyway, i did find some dustbowls and tracks along with some strut marks on the backside of the property. So, i blanketed key roads and intersections with trailcams.
> Unfortunately, in yet another "it sux to be me" moment.....
> The camera bag was on the front of the 4 wheeler and rolled off while i was going down a steep hill and i promptly ran over the bag. I now have two wildview camera's that don't work. One has a busted battery door and the other just doesn't work. Insert lots of symbols here.






Oh dear Pookie, same old story, just a different day . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings fellow MOWS and WOWS!
> Spent the afternoon on the 4-wheeler trying to find signs of life on the hog killing lease. I was shocked to see that my favorite hog killing spot had been clearcut. I mean they cut at least 100 acres slap to the ground.
> Anyway, i did find some dustbowls and tracks along with some strut marks on the backside of the property. So, i blanketed key roads and intersections with trailcams.
> Unfortunately, in yet another "it sux to be me" moment.....
> The camera bag was on the front of the 4 wheeler and rolled off while i was going down a steep hill and i promptly ran over the bag. I now have two wildview camera's that don't work. One has a busted battery door and the other just doesn't work. Insert lots of symbols here.



Ever considered studying law.......................................


















Murphy's Law...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just do like I did when I was single and lived on Lake Sinclair, when I filled up the sink, bathtub etc with dishes , pots and pans, I would fling them off the dock and go buy new ones!!   Now we just use paper plates for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what did i do to deserve this? 
At least the  rain didn't start till i was leaving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what did i do to deserve this?
> At least the  rain didn't start till i was leaving.



So you are just wet behind the ears, not all wet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are just wet behind the ears, not all wet?



 eye rolling smileys should be performed only by WOWs. Just doesn't look right when a dude does it. 

 Man, i was lucky to take off the 3 days that are supposed to hit the 90's in the afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eye rolling smileys should be performed only by WOWs. Just doesn't look right when a dude does it.
> 
> Man, i was lucky to take off the 3 days that are supposed to hit the 90's in the afternoon.



it is as close to a sarcasm smilie as we have.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it is as close to a sarcasm smilie as we have.



true.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's almost pathetic to look at my poor trailcam witha c-clamp on it while the superglue dries. Battery door broke, flash lens knocked out, locking loop broke off, but it looks like it will work if i can get the door to stay on.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's almost pathetic to look at my poor trailcam witha c-clamp on it while the superglue dries. Battery door broke, flash lens knocked out, locking loop broke off, but it looks like it will work if i can get the door to stay on.



Theres the spirit. 
Theres no cryin' in  hunting.  
Or is that baseball.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2011)

Still No Rain. 

Seems like its been raining west of us all dang day...we got about a 30 second mist is all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Theres the spirit.
> Theres no cryin' in  hunting.
> Or is that baseball.



Thats Baseball. 
Plenty of crying in hunting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Still No Rain.
> 
> Seems like its been raining west of us all dang day...we got about a 30 second mist is all.



I drove home thru a gullywasher between Richland and Weston. Lasted about 10 minutes and then was gone.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's almost pathetic to look at my poor trailcam witha c-clamp on it while the superglue dries. Battery door broke, flash lens knocked out, locking loop broke off, but it looks like it will work if i can get the door to stay on.



Duct tape works wonders!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Oh go eat some more lead paint chips.....


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh go eat some more lead paint chips.....



shush idjit


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> shush idjit



Pot.............Meet Kettle!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> uhmmmm is there sposed to be any storms for the next week????? i wanna get the swimmin pool ready



Your question about the weather is answered in Robert's quote below. 



rhbama3 said:


> Man, i was lucky to take off the 3 days that it's supposed to rain, thunder, and storm in the afternoon.



Going turkey hunting again huh?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 25, 2011)

IVE NEVER HEARD THIS SONG TILL TODAY


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Wow!!!


Look who decided to drop in!!


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Look who decided to drop in!!



It has been a while! Missed you guys.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> It has been a while! Missed you guys.


Barely been able to stop in here myself!!..........Good to see you around again!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Barely been able to stop in here myself!!..........Good to see you around again!!



Stalker!


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Barely been able to stop in here myself!!..........Good to see you around again!!



I know the feeling! Thanks!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

See you two drivelers later. One of yall cut out the lights.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Stalker!


.........I'm goood at what I do!!

Umm still looking for pics from CC??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> See you two drivelers later. One of yall cut out the lights.


Later Perry!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Where'd everyone go?



work


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Where'd everyone go?



away


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get to bed ya idjit!    School is awaiting you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2011)

there is some green and yellow on the radar this morning.   Time for a cup of go juice.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> there is some green and yellow on the radar this morning.   Time for a cup of go juice.



morning...I just hope to get a little of the rain today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Mornin GW, JM, and whomever else is lurkin about out there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning, ya know its going to be a long day when you get out of the shower, brush your hair, put on your socks and shoes and head out. When i made it to the door i realized i forgot to put on pants Definately going to be a long day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, ya know its going to be a long day when you get out of the shower, brush your hair, put on your socks and shoes and head out. When i made it to the door i realized i forgot to put on pants Definately going to be a long day.





Ive done that before.  I got dressed one time and drove all the way to where i was going and realized i didnt have my shoes on.


----------



## Otis (Apr 26, 2011)

Mornin' folks. Can someone tell me why we had winds here in California last night of 50 -60 mph when the weather(idgit) predicted 7 mph all night?


----------



## Otis (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ive done that before. I got dressed one time and drove all the way to where i was going and realized i didnt have my shoes on.


 

Any truth to the rumor about your new potted meat spam BBQ?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin GW, JM, and whomever else is lurkin about out there.



Morning Miguel



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, ya know its going to be a long day when you get out of the shower, brush your hair, put on your socks and shoes and head out. When i made it to the door i realized i forgot to put on pants Definately going to be a long day.



Gotta love days like that



BBQBOSS said:


> Ive done that before.  I got dressed one time and drove all the way to where i was going and realized i didnt have my shoes on.



Morning Boss



Otis said:


> Mornin' folks. Can someone tell me why we had winds here in California last night of 50 -60 mph when the weather(idgit) predicted 7 mph all night?



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> there is some green and yellow on the radar this morning.   Time for a cup of go juice.


I'll take 2 of those, please! Thank you!  And good morning!



jmfauver said:


> morning...I just hope to get a little of the rain today...


 My garden & flowers would appreciate some too! Mornin!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin GW, JM, and whomever else is lurkin about out there.


 Heeeyy shuggums!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, ya know its going to be a long day when you get out of the shower, brush your hair, put on your socks and shoes and head out. When i made it to the door i realized i forgot to put on pants Definately going to be a long day.


idjit 



BBQBOSS said:


> Ive done that before.  I got dressed one time and drove all the way to where i was going and realized i didnt have my shoes on.


Two peas in a pod................. 



Otis said:


> Mornin' folks. Can someone tell me why we had winds here in California last night of 50 -60 mph when the weather(idgit) predicted 7 mph all night?


 you still out there?!?!  don't forget my t-shirt.........


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take 2 of those, please! Thank you!  And good morning!
> 
> 
> My garden & flowers would appreciate some too! Mornin!
> ...



Morning to ya


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 26, 2011)

Just when I thought it was safe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyy shuggums!



Mernin Keebums. 



dougefresh said:


> Just when I thought it was safe



"IT" has never been safe, never will be..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone ever tried frying bacon and jalopenos?  It's good!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Just when I thought it was safe






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Keebums.
> 
> 
> 
> "IT" has never been safe, never will be..


preach it brother, preach it!



Les Miles said:


> Anyone ever tried frying bacon and jalopenos in the nude without a splatter screen?  It's fun!  And kinda neat scars!!


 I really don't get you...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> preach it brother, preach it!
> 
> 
> I really don't get you...............



He's a prevert, he can't help it. He's  been permanently banned from the short bus, so now he drives around in the corn dog mobile.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I really don't get you...............



Word changer


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a prevert, he can't help it. He's  been permanently banned from the short bus, so now he drives around in the corn dog mobile.


 Getting banned from da short bus is baaaaaaaaad!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning All,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wonderful Lady!


Aaawww Les, let's not go there again today, sweetie!
How was the lake this weekend?!?! Hhhmmm???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning All,


PapaPygmy, how you is???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Otis said:


> Any truth to the rumor about your new potted meat spam BBQ?



You idjit!! Can't trust anyone to keep a secret these days!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PapaPygmy, how you is???



Very Very Very Good,  and how is Auntie Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You idjit!! Can't trust anyone to keep a secret these days!


So tell me, BBQman, have ya every made scrapple???



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Very Very Very Good,  and how is Auntie Keebs?


 I likes to hear that!!  I'm good, won't complain, today!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww Les, let's not go there again today, sweetie!
> How was the lake this weekend?!?! Hhhmmm???



Well played. 

Lake was good. Being that it was Easter weekend there were a lot of bunnies around.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> So tell me, BBQman, have ya every made scrapple???
> today!



Dang .... there is something I have not had in a long time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well played.
> 
> Lake was good. Being that it was Easter weekend there were a lot of bunnies around.


 and still no pictures?!?!
DANG, where'd he GO!?!??!



jmfauver said:


> Dang .... there is something I have not had in a long time


 gotta recipe??  I just saw it on Diners, Drive Ins & Dive's last night, peaked my interest................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and still no pictures?!?!
> DANG, where'd he GO!?!??!
> 
> 
> gotta recipe??  I just saw it on Diners, Drive Ins & Dive's last night, peaked my interest................



Now I see why the call it "scrapple". It sounds better than 'Gut Loaf'....

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/foodnation-with-bobby-flay/scrapple-recipe/index.html


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hey matty!!!!!!!!!*

You know these boys?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and still no pictures?!?!
> DANG, where'd he GO!?!??!
> 
> 
> gotta recipe??  I just saw it on Diners, Drive Ins & Dive's last night, peaked my interest................



Fried w/ some maple syrup

And ya got a pm


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I see why the call it "scrapple". It sounds better than 'Gut Loaf'....
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/foodnation-with-bobby-flay/scrapple-recipe/index.html


 not the "old timey" way............. this lady did it with either a pork loin or shoulder............... but it STILL sounds better than Souse Meat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know these boys?!?!



Looks like they're wearin' bacon suits...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I see why the call it "scrapple". It sounds better than 'Gut Loaf'....
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/foodnation-with-bobby-flay/scrapple-recipe/index.html



That stuff looks nasty!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That stuff looks nasty!



I think the Cajun's call it ****yuckin..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know these boys?!?!



Looks like Bbqboss boys,  but he only has two of them.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> So tell me, BBQman, have ya every made scrapple???
> 
> 
> I likes to hear that!!  I'm good, won't complain, today!





Keebs said:


> and still no pictures?!?!
> DANG, where'd he GO!?!??!
> 
> 
> gotta recipe??  I just saw it on Diners, Drive Ins & Dive's last night, peaked my interest................



Naw never made it but i saw it on DDD last night as well.  Looks like to much trouble for glorified spam, to me.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That stuff looks nasty!



That be some good eating....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like they're wearin' bacon suits...


 duh!



jmfauver said:


> Fried w/ some maple syrup
> 
> And ya got a pm


 replied............



Les Miles said:


> That stuff looks nasty!


Mud bugs do too, but they taste good anyway.......... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the Cajun's call it ****yuckin..


You mean................ oh, uuummm, never mind............... 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like Bbqboss boys,  but he only has two of them.


 Think Jess is holding out on us??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw never made it but i saw it on DDD last night as well.  Looks like to much trouble for glorified spam, to me.


Might be some effort to put together but to be able to pull it out, fry it up & eat, be nice to have on the weekends at my place!  You can buy it already made too, but I'm willing to bet, you can't find it this far south!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know these boys?!?!



ive gotta get me a bacon suit!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like Bbqboss boys,  but he only has two of them.





Keebs said:


> duh!
> 
> 
> replied............
> ...



Naw, my third one won't be here til July.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> ive gotta get me a bacon suit!



You could be a tailor and chef or  chef and tailor.   ahhhhh shucks.   Just cook the bacon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, my third one won't be here til July.




He already has a onesy with your name on it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

If ya'll want to participate & boost a kids spirits, join in for Sean!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5962524&posted=1#post5962524


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You could be a tailor and chef or  chef and tailor.   ahhhhh shucks.   Just cook the bacon.



You know it's hot outside when your kids outfit starts sizzlin..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know it's hot outside when your kids outfit starts sizzlin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm feelin like some seafood.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If ya'll want to participate & boost a kids spirits, join in for Sean!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5962524&posted=1#post5962524




I'm sorry ya'll, I thought this was the kid that was fighting a life threatening disease, this is one of the archery guys that had a heart attack while singing in church!  Still very worthy of our prayers!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617542&highlight=sean


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm feelin like some seafood.......



Meet me at papadeaux's fer lunch then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Meet me at papadeaux's fer lunch then.



Wish I could. Got a noon meeting with a client. Plus, it'd cost me more in gas to get to Papadeaux's and back than what the meal would be


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I could. Got a noon meeting with a client. Plus, it'd cost me more in gas to get to Papadeaux's and back than what the meal would be



true dat...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Captain d's it is, then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Captain d's it is, then.



My kid loves their salmon plate. I just love all of the grease in their fish. It's better than janitor in a drum..


----------



## Jranger (Apr 26, 2011)

Mornin folks

I'll be glad when the Braves get back from the west coast. These games running till 2 am are killing me...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> I'll be glad when the Braves get back from the west coast. These games running till 2 am are killing me...


 That's why you're getting in here later & later...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Come on lunch


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Here ya go keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Here ya go keebs.


 NIiiiiiice set up Slipster!!!   You got easter eggs still!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NIiiiiiice set up Slipster!!!   You got easter eggs still!!!



Its easter all year here


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Its easter all year here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> I'll be glad when the Braves get back from the west coast. These games running till 2 am are killing me...



Heres a hint: Sportscenter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

midday driveby!
Home from work, gonna get a little leftver shrimp and seafod salad and then time for a quality power nap!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> midday driveby!
> Home from work, gonna get a little leftver shrimp and seafod salad and then time for a quality power nap!


 e'ry body's got seafood today.................  but I gots ribs!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> e'ry body's got seafood today.................  but I gots ribs!



Ida traded some of my home made clam chowder for some of dem ribs


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Howdy Yall... 

Just found out that I am going to take one of my dream vacations this year.  In 4 months, 6 trout bums will be taking a 9 day road trip to Jackson Hole, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, and where ever else the road may take us.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

I had subway... boring...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Ida traded some of my home made clam chowder for some of dem ribs


 Ida shared wiff ya!



jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy Yall...
> 
> Just found out that I am going to take one of my dream vacations this year.  In 4 months, 6 trout bums will be taking a 9 day road trip to Jackson Hole, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, and where ever else the road may take us.


 Gawd you got the luck!!  Iwannago!!!!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> I had subway... boring...


 thought you were having Capt'n D's...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I had subway... boring...



subway is YUMMY  i could go for a philly steak n cheese or a uhhmmm italain bmt


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> e'ry body's got seafood today.................  but I gots ribs!



hey hey hey i want some ribs


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2011)

*ok time to go clean out the swimmin pool 

mebbe they wont be no snakes in it*


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> *ok time to go clean out the swimmin pool
> 
> mebbe they wont be no snakes in it*



you thru with the dishes


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ida shared wiff ya!
> 
> 
> Gawd you got the luck!!  Iwannago!!!!!!!
> ...



Thats what you get fer thinkin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Steak and salad here, wont be long till nappy time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Howdy Yall...
> 
> Just found out that I am going to take one of my dream vacations this year.  In 4 months, 6 trout bums will be taking a 9 day road trip to Jackson Hole, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, and where ever else the road may take us.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> hey hey hey i want some ribs


They wuzz gooood............. tasted better than they smelled Sunday when they were cooking!



lilD1188 said:


> *ok time to go clean out the swimmin pool
> 
> mebbe they wont be no snakes in it*


good thing we don't have copper heads like they do at camp, huh?



BBQBOSS said:


> Thats what you get fer thinkin'!


 DAT'S what YOU said you were gonna have since you & BigPoppa couldn't go to pourdeauxesplace!



mudracing101 said:


> Steak and salad here, wont be long till nappy time


Mmmmmm steak & salad, an all AMERICAN meal!!  Just add garden fresh sliced mater's & I'd be in Heaven!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

Afternoon, just floating by.  Ya'll keep ur hands off the monkeys!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you thru with the dishes



uhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They wuzz gooood............. tasted better than they smelled Sunday when they were cooking!
> 
> 
> good thing we don't have copper heads like they do at camp, huh?
> ...





uh yea cause uhm i think id die


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, just floating by.  Ya'll keep ur hands off the monkeys!


 Hiya!



lilD1188 said:


> uh yea cause uhm i think id die


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, just floating by.  Ya'll keep ur hands off the monkeys!


I see you do not want a free monkey


lilD1188 said:


> uhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I see you do not want a free monkey



Ever since Michael Jackson and his chimp were found at his Neverland Ranch making a demo tape in his recording studio.........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ever since Michael Jackson and his chimp were found at his Neverland Ranch making a demo tape in his recording studio.........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They wuzz gooood............. tasted better than they smelled Sunday when they were cooking!
> 
> 
> good thing we don't have copper heads like they do at camp, huh?
> ...




I'll tell ya like my boss tells me (and i aint kiddin when i say this either) "That might be what I said, but that aint what i meant".


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, just floating by.  Ya'll keep ur hands off the monkeys!



But I like petting monkeys, unless of course, they bite.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> But I like petting monkeys, unless of course, they bite.



Yeah...don't want any that'll leave a mark...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ever since Michael Jackson and his chimp were found at his Neverland Ranch making a demo tape in his recording studio.........



Was that the "Ebony & Ivory" edition?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll tell ya like my boss tells me (and i aint kiddin when i say this either) "That might be what I said, but that aint what i meant".


Glad he ain't my bossman!



BBQBOSS said:


> But I like petting monkeys, unless of course, they bite.





Jranger said:


> Yeah...don't want any that'll leave a mark...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, just floating by.  Ya'll keep ur hands off the monkeys!



Yassir,boss. _Please_ don' hit me no mo' - I got muh _mind_ right.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



You must be bored.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You must be bored.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Yassir,boss. _Please_ don' hit me no mo' - I got muh _mind_ right.



Time for a new avatar, dude.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

feifler75  HOw you doing!??!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lock and load, Baby!!!
Going to get the truck cleaned out and ready to go for tomorrow! 
here turkey, turkey, turkey......


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lock and load, Baby!!!
> Going to get the truck cleaned out and ready to go for tomorrow!
> here turkey, turkey, turkey......



Going grocery shopping for Butterballs at Publix huh?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lock and load, Baby!!!
> Going to get the truck cleaned out and ready to go for tomorrow!
> here turkey, turkey, turkey......



supposed to storm.....Robert, i have found a smiley just for you:


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> supposed to storm.....Robert, i have found a smiley just for you:



But we DO LOVE YOU WOBERT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Going grocery shopping for Butterballs at Publix huh?


Not yet. Waiting on them to go on sale. 


jsullivan03 said:


> supposed to storm.....Robert, i have found a smiley just for you:



Thats me all right. I wonder if you can use a smiley as an avatar.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not yet. Waiting on them to go on sale.
> 
> 
> Thats me all right. I wonder if you can use a smiley as an avatar.



I know some farmers over here that might let you turkey hunt their place, they say they really need some rain


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know some farmers over here that might let you turkey hunt their place, they say they really need some rain


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But we DO LOVE YOU WOBERT!!!!!!!!!


yeah, yeah, yeah......


mudracing101 said:


> I know some farmers over here that might let you turkey hunt their place, they say they really need some rain



yeah, yeah, heah.......
It ain't like i can flip a switch or something.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know some farmers over here that might let you turkey hunt their place, they say they really need some rain





jsullivan03 said:


>


shame on ya'll!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im out ya'll , its 5 !


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Painting walls sucks. 


That is all, thank you.


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2011)

can someone let me in on why so many people have a superman avatar?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

mattech said:


> can someone let me in on why so many people have a superman avatar?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617542&highlight=sean


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617542&highlight=sean



Wow! Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just watched the weather forecast for the rest of the week.
It sux to be me.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just watched the weather forecast for the rest of the week.
> It sax to be me.....



Speaking of sax's............
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S4nYUhJ0dM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S4nYUhJ0dM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just watched the weather forecast for the rest of the week.
> It sux to be me.....



Like you weren't warned already..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like you weren't warned already..



This system didn't exist two weeks ago when i signed on the calendar to be off this week. 
just my perfect timing again.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Well thats a new one...dadgum chicken flew into my face when i went to grab a egg and about busted my lip.

What the heck kind of deal is that, i feed them and keep the critters away...and they kick me in the face?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Well thats a new one...dadgum chicken flew into my face when i went to grab a egg and about busted my lip.
> 
> What the heck kind of deal is that, i feed them and keep the critters away...and they kick me in the face?



Get used to it Cody...it's called LIFE!   You'll almost always get kicked when ur down.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just remember which one it was...it'll taste that much better when that time comes.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Get used to it Cody...it's called LIFE!   You'll almost always get kicked when ur down.


Thats the truth...


boneboy96 said:


> Just remember which one it was...it'll taste that much better when that time comes.



And so is this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Well thats a new one...dadgum chicken flew into my face when i went to grab a egg and about busted my lip.
> 
> What the heck kind of deal is that, i feed them and keep the critters away...and they kick me in the face?



It was bad enough when you got beatdown by a goat, but now you got owned by a chicken?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of sax's............
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S4nYUhJ0dM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_S4nYUhJ0dM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>






That gal can BLOWWWWWWWWWW!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Get used to it Cody...it's called LIFE!   You'll almost always get kicked when ur down.





Listen to yo Uncle Boner, he knows what he's talking about!!




rhbama3 said:


> It was bad enough when you got beatdown by a goat, but now you got owned by a chicken?





OHHHH SNAPPPPPP!!!!



Later folks, rough day at work, gonna beat da dog and slap da wife around for awhile . . .


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It was bad enough when you got beatdown by a goat, but now you got owned by a chicken?


Yeah well....it was a really strong chicken...like freakishly strong, and that goat was rabid......thats my story and im sticking to it.


Hooked On Quack said:


> That gal can BLOWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay! As of right now, all picking on Wobbert-Woo!  and references to his luck and bad weather will cease.  

Picking on Wobbert-Woo!  is reserved for myself and Bubbette... and Fishbait and Keebs, Miguel, Quack, slip... well, all drivlers I guess.    


One honors night down, one parent/evil-assistant-band-director meeting tomorrow at 3 and one more honors night next week. I'm ready for this school year to be OVER with.  

Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay! As of right now, all picking on Wobbert-Woo!  and references to his luck and bad weather will cease.
> 
> Picking on Wobbert-Woo!  is reserved for myself and Bubbette... and Fishbait and Keebs, Miguel, Quack, slip... well, all drivlers I guess.
> 
> ...



awww, Thanks......... 













i think.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Bama, how long do you normally let your turkey legs sit in borax? Da beard is already done and the end hot glued...fan is still a little ways off (takin my time...) but not sure how much longer to give the legs?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> awww, Thanks.........
> i think.


*DUH* ya'd better say thanks, I've been battling my way threw trying to take up for ya tooo!!  But, if ya don't 'preciate it, our efforts CAN be turned other ways!

Quick drive by, pan fried pork chops, beans, rice & gravy are calling my name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay! As of right now, all picking on Wobbert-Woo!  and references to his luck and bad weather will cease.
> 
> Picking on Wobbert-Woo!  is reserved for myself and Bubbette... and Fishbait and Keebs, Miguel, Quack, slip... well, all drivlers I guess.
> 
> ...



I saw Bubba's cooler packed with water bottles. I asked him what they are for. He told me that it's going to be hot and he'll need some water to drink. I asked him why he needs water bottles when he can just open his mouth and drink the rain? 

He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Bama, how long do you normally let your turkey legs sit in borax? Da beard is already done and the end hot glued...fan is still a little ways off (takin my time...) but not sure how much longer to give the legs?



He said about a month, just like the cape.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> He said about a month, just like the cape.


Dang Woman!!.........You won't even let him speak for himself!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I saw Bubba's cooler packed with water bottles. I asked him what they are for. He told me that it's going to be hot and he'll need some water to drink. I asked him why he needs water bottles when he can just open his mouth and drink the rain?
> 
> He didn't think it was funny.


We will talk................. later...........next month............ love ya.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Woman!!.........You won't even let him speak for himself!!


I...............won't................EVEN....................comment.....................


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Woman!!.........You won't even let him speak for himself!!



He's watchin' a tv show right now and packing his turkey bag (and trying to find a game camera that didn't get broke yesterday when he ran over the trail camera bag with the 4 wheeler). I thought I would help out. Don't judge me!


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> He said about a month, just like the cape.



Thank ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I...............won't................EVEN....................comment.....................






Bubbette said:


> He's watchin' a tv show right now and packing his turkey bag (and trying to find a game camera that didn't get broke yesterday when he ran over the trail camera bag with the 4 wheeler). I thought I would help out. Don't judge me!


Sorry??...........Poor fellar has a hard enough time catching a break, without all the wiminz in his life giving him a hard time!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Thank ya.



Sorry, i was getting my turkey calls tuned up and chalked.
I usually pour the borax on the cape and then lay the spurs and beard on it and submerge them with the borax as well.
I have heard some people say 3-4 weeks, but you can never dry them too long. I'm pretty set on 5 or more weeks before mounting.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was getting my turkey calls tuned up and chalked.
> I usually pour the borax on the cape and then lay the spurs and beard on it and submerge them with the borax as well.
> I have heard some people say 3-4 weeks, but you can never dry them too long. I'm pretty set on 5 or more weeks before mounting.



It'll be a month in two days, but i think ill let them sit for another week or so. Like you said, they cant dry to much.

Thanks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry??...........Poor fellar has a hard enough time catching a break, without all the wiminz in his life giving him a hard time!!


All his "wimminz" are taking UP for him, thank you very much!



slip said:


> It'll be a month in two days, but i think ill let them sit for another week or so. Like you said, they cant dry to much.
> 
> Thanks.


Slip?? Don't forget to take pics, just as much for teaching others as a way for YOU further down the line.............
GAWD I did Good tonight!! Fried pokchops, beans, rice & gravey!! Talk aboutZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> All his "wimminz" are taking UP for him, thank you very much!


Well it looks like I have dug a hole that I can't climb out of!!..............Time to stop digging!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it looks like I have dug a hole that I can't climb out of!!..............Time to stop digging!!........Good night folks!!


 you guys pick on each other enough, us "wimminz" will take up for ya'll as needed!!
Nite my Rutt and don't forget a peck for my Tagsista & a pet for Tucker!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you guys pick on each other enough, us "wimminz" will take up for ya'll as needed!!
> Nite my Rutt and don't forget a peck for my Tagsista & a pet for Tucker!!



You sure do! 
I can't tell you the number of times i've cut myself and Bubbette was nice enough to pour alcohol on it while i squirmed.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! we just had some of that wet stuff that falls from the sky...i think they call it ra....ra....rain?


Very much needed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I saw Bubba's cooler packed with water bottles. I asked him what they are for. He told me that it's going to be hot and he'll need some water to drink. I asked him why he needs water bottles when he can just open his mouth and drink the rain?
> 
> He didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


What are you laughing at? You got the loaders out of the pits in prep for tomorrow nights storms?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughing at? You got the loaders out of the pits in prep for tomorrow nights storms?



That white stuff gonna be sticky


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning all CW'ers.   Have a cup of coffee and tackle hump day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning Peopleses!!!
Day one of the turkey marathon about to commence. I need 2 birds and i got 5 days to do it.  Got coffee in hand and about to walk out the door here in a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

G'morning
Last day on shift this week.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin folks!  Nothing like a little Vulgar Display of Power to get your blood pumpin on this wonderful hump, hump,humpity hump day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning all CW'ers.   Have a cup of coffee and tackle hump day.


Morning, thanks i need a cup


rhbama3 said:


> Morning Peopleses!!!
> Day one of the turkey marathon about to commence. I need 2 birds and i got 5 days to do it.  Got coffee in hand and about to walk out the door here in a few minutes.


Good Luck


Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> Last day on shift this week.


Mernin


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Nothing like a little Vulgar Display of Power to get your blood pumpin on this wonderful hump, hump,humpity hump day.



Morning boss, today started better for me, i put on my pant before my shoes


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, thanks i need a cup
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...




I forgot my underwear today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I forgot my underwear today.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin Jacklegs.  The boss started everyone working from home once a week.  I'll take it...I guess 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning Peopleses!!!
> Day one of the turkey marathon about to commence. I need 2 birds and i got 5 days to do it.  Got coffee in hand and about to walk out the door here in a few minutes.



Good luck


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin Jacklegs.  The boss started everyone working from home once a week.  I'll take it...I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck



Enjoy your new 4 day work week.


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin' folks. Yall send some energy this way, Imma gonna need it today.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I forgot my underwear today.



Yo, Capt. Commando, I ran out of Carolina style BBQ sauce.   Help a brother out.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, and good morning everyone...it's HUMP DAY!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning all CW'ers.   Have a cup of coffee and tackle hump day.


Thanks, I needs it!



rhbama3 said:


> Morning Peopleses!!!
> Day one of the turkey marathon about to commence. I need 2 birds and i got 5 days to do it.  Got coffee in hand and about to walk out the door here in a few minutes.


 Good Luck!



Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> Last day on shift this week.






mudracing101 said:


> Morning, thanks i need a cup
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...






BBQBOSS said:


> I forgot my underwear today.





bigox911 said:


> Mornin Jacklegs.  The boss started everyone working from home once a week.  I'll take it...I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


 Hi stranger!



Otis said:


> Mornin' folks. Yall send some energy this way, Imma gonna need it today.


I'll send you some if ya send me some...........



boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and good morning everyone...it's HUMP DAY!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo, Capt. Commando, I ran out of Carolina style BBQ sauce.   Help a brother out.



Will take .40S&W or .223/5.56 ammo on trade for sauce.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Will take .40S&W or .223/5.56 ammo on trade for sauce.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Enjoy your new 4 day work week.



It's not my fault power is out at our home office and I can't get on the VPN 



Keebs said:


> Thanks, I needs it!
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...




How you doin Keee eeeeeeeeeeebs??


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yo, Capt. Commando, I ran out of Carolina style BBQ sauce.   Help a brother out.





BBQBOSS said:


> Will take .40S&W or .223/5.56 ammo on trade for sauce.



The rate a couple years ago was 100 or 200 bullets for a gallon of sauce...with the way inflation is going...you may have to go into your reserves


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> It's not my fault power is out at our home office and I can't get on the VPN
> 
> How you doin Keee eeeeeeeeeeebs??


 Lookin for the weekend, darlin', lookin for da weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> The rate a couple years ago was 100 or 200 bullets for a gallon of sauce...with the way inflation is going...you may have to go into your reserves



I figured with the price per gallon fixin to jump about 12 cents a gallon (thanks a lot Gov. Deal) that a gallon of the 1st place award winning sauce oughta be worth about the equivalent of a fully built out Rock River Arms AR-15..


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Never, and I mean never,  allow me to wonder off to the PF this early in the morning without having my coffee first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> Never, and I mean never,  allow me to wonder off to the PF this early in the morning without having my coffee first.



Let me go look. Are pieces of your butt still laying around on the ground over there?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> Never, and I mean never,  allow me to wonder off to the PF this early in the morning without having my coffee first.



Did you get fragged in the PF?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

Rain has started in acworth.......wind is howlin too


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me go look. Are pieces of your butt still laying around on the ground over there?


 

Nope. All assigned equipment accounted for boss. 





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did you get fragged in the PF?


 
Nope. I took some indirect fire and launched my own counter attack.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nope. All assigned equipment accounted for boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were you armed with?


Jranger said:


> Morning folks


Morning Jranger


Keebs said:


>


Morning Sunshine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Good mornin`. Just stoppin` in for a short visit.


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Just stoppin` in for a short visit.


 

I got your offer for MOD. I must say say your starting salary and vacation package leaves much to be desired, so I counter with a shooting contest. If I beat you and your 1802 rusty dusty musket with my modern Remington 270 at 300 yards, you must agree to my terms.


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 27, 2011)

Gooooooooooood Morning!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> I got your offer for MOD. I must say say your starting salary and vacation package leaves much to be desired, so I counter with a shooting contest. If I beat you and your 1802 rusty dusty musket with my modern Remington 270 at 300 yards, you must agree to my terms.





Would you prefer to settle this with blades? Surely you ain`t skeered of a crippled up old man, are you??    I`ll even use a rock...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Sunshine.


 Mornin Papapygmy!!



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Just stoppin` in for a short visit.






Otis said:


> I got your offer for MOD. I must say say your starting salary and vacation package leaves much to be desired, so I counter with a shooting contest. If I beat you and your 1802 rusty dusty musket with my modern Remington 270 at 300 yards, you must agree to my terms.






CountryClover said:


> Gooooooooooood Morning!!!!!


Hey stranger!



Nicodemus said:


> Would you prefer to settle this with blades? Surely you ain`t skeered of a crippled up old man, are you??    I`ll even use a rock...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Scoot over i want to watch this too.


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

Tickets,  Get your tickets here! 



CountryClover said:


> Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!


Hello and good Bye   


Mrs gattis come on up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!





Good day to you, Little Miss.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tickets,  Get your tickets here!


I got mine..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!



Hey Bye


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Gooooooooooood Morning!!!!!


 

Well looky who done showed up! 





Nicodemus said:


> Would you prefer to settle this with blades? Surely you ain`t skeered of a crippled up old man, are you??  I`ll even use a rock...


 

Are you really gonna bring a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got mine..........



Me too,  So whose your money on


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too,  So whose your money on



BBqboss is the local bookie


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> Well looky who done showed up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Try me...  



And grow some hair.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> BBqboss is the local bookie



Opening line is Nick by -30slashes. Over/Under is 70 slashes.  Place your bets here folks!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 27, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hey Everyone! whoop... gotta get back to work!!! Ya'll have a good day!



Look y'all - a new gal!


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Try me...
> 
> 
> 
> And grow some hair.


 

I got hair where needed to do battle with you 




BBQBOSS said:


> Opening line is Nick by -30slashes. Over/Under is 70 slashes. Place your bets here folks!


 


Put me down for a $100 on myself. Nic is all bark and no backbone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> I got hair where needed to do battle with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...






While I`m still halfway young...  I`m waitin`...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> I got hair where needed to do battle with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Due to recent developments and trash talk by the far inferior opponent know as "Otis Da Idjit", the current line has moved to -100 slashes in favor of the top rated Swamp Beast simply known as "Nic".


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too,  So whose your money on


You're kidding, right??  Nicodemus all the way.......... 



Otis said:


> I got hair where needed to do battle with you
> Put me down for a $100 on myself. Nic is all bark and no backbone.






Nicodemus said:


> While I`m still halfway young...  I`m waitin`...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

My newest acquisition needs to be "baptized" anyway.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5964858#post5964858


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing like being baptized in the blood...


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> While I`m still halfway young... I`m waitin`...


 

You are older than dirt in the bottem of a well. Meet me half way..6 paces in El Paso 





BBQBOSS said:


> Due to recent developments and trash talk by the far inferior opponent know as "Otis Da Idjit", the current line has moved to -100 slashes in favor of the top rated Swamp Beast simply known as "Nic".


 

The battle may have to be post poned due older idgit's rusty wheel chair in for service.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

Otis said:


> You are older than dirt in the bottem of a well. Meet me half way..6 paces in El Paso
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Only reason I keep you around is cause you make me laff!   

And if I meet you in El Paso, you`re gonna foot the bill for steaks, beef brisket, mexican food, and drinks!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Only reason I keep you around is cause you make me laff!
> 
> And if I meet you in El Paso, you`re gonna foot the bill for steaks, beef brisket, mexican food, and drinks!



Road trip!  

I call shotgun!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Road trip!
> 
> I call shotgun!!





Load up! Anybody else want to go? Otis is buyin`!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Load up! Anybody else want to go? Otis is buyin`!!



Has Otis seen me eat before?


OK, I am in.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Road trip!
> 
> I call shotgun!!


 No fair, you beat me to it with your undercover mod skillz!



Nicodemus said:


> Load up! Anybody else want to go? Otis is buyin`!!


MeMeMeMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Has Otis seen me eat before?
> 
> 
> OK, I am in.


 aalllllright!!!!


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Only reason I keep you around is cause you make me laff!
> 
> And if I meet you in El Paso, you`re gonna foot the bill for steaks, beef brisket, mexican food, and drinks!


 


You get that chair of yours to make it this far and your on. However, my farther told me to never kick a man when he is down....and I replied "but farther, I can't think of a better time to do it" just keep that in mind while you sharpen that rusty nail you call a blade  



pbradley said:


> Road trip!
> 
> I call shotgun!!


 

Might want to loan that to Nic. Make sure it is an automatic, improved cylinder and 8 shot...he aim needs all the help it can get. 





Nicodemus said:


> Load up! Anybody else want to go? Otis is buyin`!!


 

I am buying all 26,000 of you a drink! One drink...and y'all all got to share it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

I leave for jus a lil bit , come back and they have already kissed and made up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave for jus a lil bit , come back and they have already kissed and made up



I don't see Nick kissin no fella, but I do have a picture around here somewhere of him holdin an umbrella..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't see Nick kissin no fella, but I do have a picture around here somewhere of him holdin an umbrella..


Wonder if he'd make as pretty a bridesmaid as Sultan did??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well i had my money on the hairy guy, buy the challenger i must say was funny, he's got the trash talking part down to a T


----------



## Otis (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave for jus a lil bit , come back and they have already kissed and made up


 


there is still a feud going on, but that other feller ran for the hills for the sissy city slicker he is 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't see Nick kissin no fella, but I do have a picture around here somewhere of him holdin an umbrella..


 


Thats why I chose guns over knives, I don't want him touchin' me


----------



## pbradley (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No fair, you beat me to it with your undercover mod skillz!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Yup!*

      

YUP!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i had my money on the hairy guy, buy the challenger i must say was funny, he's got the trash talking part down to a T


 you need to hear him after he's had his fill of Kimchee!  Man the Koren accent is Hilarious!!



pbradley said:


>





hogtrap44 said:


> YUP!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright , whats for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , whats for lunch


micromeal  not enough porkchop rice/gravey & beans left over for lunch & supper


----------



## killa86 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Load up! Anybody else want to go? Otis is buyin`!!



im in and real hungry and thirsty too


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Gonna just run over to the QT and get a hot dog, chips and fountain drank...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> micromeal  not enough porkchop rice/gravey & beans left over for lunch & supper


I shall have mexican food today. The new place.


killa86 said:


> im in and real hungry and thirsty too



Otis aint buying but one drink, im staying here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

killa86 said:


> im in and real hungry and thirsty too


Hiya Killa!



BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna just run over to the QT and get a hot dog, chips and fountain drank...






mudracing101 said:


> I shall have mexican food today. The new place.
> 
> 
> Otis aint buying but one drink, im staying here.


 Chilie's would be better..............


----------



## killa86 (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I shall have mexican food today. The new place.
> 
> 
> Otis aint buying but one drink, im staying here.



im real hungry


Keebs said:


> Hiya Killa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey keebs hows u been


anything will be fine if otis is buyin for me


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

steeeeeerike one!!!!!!
Didn't hear a gobble this morning. Did hear a hen so i tried to tail her for awhile but she moved up a ridge and went silent but had some good yelping all the way up. Don't know if she found a boyfriend or i got too close. 
Gonna rest for awhile and check the weather to see if i want to go this afternoon.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

Bunch of crazy driveling idgits


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna just run over to the QT and get a hot dog, chips and fountain drank...





Keebs said:


> Hiya Killa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, so i lied.  I actually *walked* over there and  got a hot dog and a jalepeno cheese sausage.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

I wants to lay down and nap,but gotta clean out the garage to get vehicles inside,so tie red and sleepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Off the next 3 days !!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Whos up for a game of pool???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the next 3 days !!!



Hey quacky.  The wife sez hello and she misses you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos up for a game of pool???





Hold on, lemme go check my texts . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey quacky.  The wife sez hello and she misses you.





She's on FB, headed that way now . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos up for a game of pool???





8 ball corner pocket !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm miserable, ate too much again. Maybe a nap will make me feel better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 ball corner pocket !!



What up Quack, any word on the jeep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 ball corner pocket !!


Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT forward that to me this time!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey quack..didnt know jeep still broke thats sad


hey mud... dont be tellin quack your about to take a nap, you know how he likes to sneak up on folks. he didnt get to be champ for nothin

hey boss... rubbin any nice butts lately?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Quack, any word on the jeep











Keebs said:


> Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT forward that to me this time!!










killa86 said:


> hey quack..didnt know jeep still broke thats sad
> 
> 
> hey mud... dont be tellin quack your about to take a nap, you know how he likes to sneak up on folks. he didnt get to be champ for nothin
> ...






Hiya Killa, took my Jeep to a "part" time mechanic and he's been working a bunch of OT, no time for my play toy.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos up for a game of pool???



Only playin if I can have the special stick and a big glass of guinness


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Close enough to 5 o'clock for me !!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never seen wind like this with the sun shining


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can you see the wind Jeff?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not lookin' good.When DDD an' th' Messkin are worried,_I'm worried._


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 27, 2011)

iss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have never seen wind like this with the sun shining





boneboy96 said:


> Can you see the wind Jeff?





Just like Earnhart could "see" the draft . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Close enough to 5 o'clock for me !!






boneboy96 said:


> Can you see the wind Jeff?





crackerdave said:


> It's not lookin' good.When DDD an' th' Messkin are worried,_I'm worried._


 I know!


Seth carter said:


> iss


 what for THIS time?!??!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Man the wind is ruffout there, blowin all the boxes away


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Can you see the wind Jeff?



yep,bout 15 feet off the groundthe wind is green,close to the ground it's brown..........or is that all the leaves going by?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

WERD!!!





hOWdy cReEk WAdErs.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WERD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If ya'll need me I'll be over in the weather thread..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

After careful consideration.......
I ain't going this afternoon. It is so hot, and the wind is blowing a good 20+ mph out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2011)

I`m thinkin` of maybe an early supper. It`s gettin` even windier now.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If ya'll need me I'll be over in the weather thread..........



Same here, the messikin is to serious about all this to simply 'ignore'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

It is time to fly a kite .


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know!
> 
> what for THIS time?!??!



public afection


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If ya'll need me I'll be over in the weather thread..........



 I likes knowing your whereabouts...



rhbama3 said:


> After careful consideration.......
> I ain't going this afternoon. It is so hot, and the wind is blowing a good 20+ mph out there.




Saw one on the roadside today...walkin in the wind.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` of maybe an early supper. It`s gettin` even windier now.



I'm tryin not to fall asleep.....YET.



slip said:


> Same here, the messikin is to serious about all this to simply 'ignore'




 I'd better go have a look see then...




threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is time to fly a kite .




Duude....dog fight!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm out ya'll, everybody be careful and hope no one, no one has any problems . Talk to ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> public afection






Datz MY boy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, everybody be careful and hope no one, no one has any problems . Talk to ya'll tomorrow.



Same to ya Mud...TC!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz MY boy!!





Howdy QuackDaddy!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

Howdy Jethro!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I likes knowing your whereabouts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what I am talking about 


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, everybody be careful and hope no one, no one has any problems . Talk to ya'll tomorrow.


Be safe Mudd


Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz MY boy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Jethro!




How you doin', BOSSMAN???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 27, 2011)

drankin likker, gettin ready for the tornados.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better go have a look see then...



Yes sir, get ready!


By the way, we got most of the painting stuff out of the way...your welcome to come by any day. I only ask that its some time past noon.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> drankin likker, gettin ready for the tornados.



I like the way you think!  Think I may do the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> drankin likker, gettin ready for the tornados.



Sounds like a good idear... 



slip said:


> Yes sir, get ready!
> 
> 
> By the way, we got most of the painting stuff out of the way...your welcome to come by any day. I only ask that its some time past noon.



10-4....I'll probably get by there in the next couple of days then



jsullivan03 said:


> I like the way you think!  Think I may do the same.



MmmmHmmm!!!! How is ya Jamie??


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is time to fly a kite .



Just don't tie a skeleton key to the string!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 27, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaan, da wind is kikin it down here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Tuscaloosa and Birmingham. Watching a tornado go thru B'ham live right now on the weather channel.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ya'll stay hunkered down til this passes thru.   With any luck, I won't get hammered on the way into work at 3am!   Tornado watch in effect until 2am.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2011)

Just pretty and breezy here... for now. 


Hat sale, prices slashed, in the Hobby and Homebrew section.  

Gotta get some GONE! I can't find my hunting gear for all the yarn I need to knit up so other than gifts that I'm working on, some of these hats have GOT TO GO!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, have i got a bad feeling about hunting in the morning.....


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, have i got a bad feeling about hunting in the morning.....



If i were you, i would atleast wait till daylight before i went out in the woods. Never know when tree's or limbs are hanging above you in the dark.




Welp we're about as hunkerd down as we can get....man i hope it doesnt get to bad here.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> After careful consideration.......
> I ain't going this afternoon. It is so hot, and the wind is blowing a good 20+ mph out there.



It's funny how the storms only pop up when you plan to go huntin'. Looks like you're going to have to sneak up on the weather one day and do a surprise hunt. 



rhbama3 said:


> Man, have i got a bad feeling about hunting in the morning.....



If you decide not to go I bet the weather will clear up.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just pretty and breezy here... for now.
> 
> 
> Hat sale, prices slashed, in the Hobby and Homebrew section.
> ...



Hey Tbug! How's things goin'?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 27, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Tbug! How's things goin'?




Wonderful considering EvilRubberDucky was snorting and coughing and carrying on with his sinuses and when I went after the Nyquil, I found an entire, brand new bottle of Cipro in the cabinet from February.  

I'd rather take a rabid dog to the vet than sit in a waiting room with a sick ERDucky. He HATES going to the Doctor. Totally interferes with his social life.  



Hope yall are secured and got your rain jackets out.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wonderful considering EvilRubberDucky was snorting and coughing and carrying on with his sinuses and when I went after the Nyquil, I found an entire, brand new bottle of Cipro in the cabinet from February.
> 
> I'd rather take a rabid dog to the vet than sit in a waiting room with a sick ERDucky. He HATES going to the Doctor. Totally interferes with his social life.
> 
> ...



I can relate. Mini me got 7 fire ant bites Sunday and we've been battling the asthma since. She started on Prednisone yesterday so hopefully things will start looking up soon.

We've battened down the hatches and are going to wait it out. The weather radio is ready to go and wake us up all night long.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Heeeyyy Charlieeee!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like its gona be a long night. Micro-me is running a fever


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like its gona be a long night. Micro-me is running a fever


Aaaww da poor baby............... you got everything you need for him?   Don't let him get dehydrated!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

Be safe out there my fellow drivelers. We are getting ready to hunker down on the hill.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Be safe out there my fellow drivelers. We are getting ready to hunker down on the hill.


I got you northern folks in my prayers........... ya'll stay safe, ya hear!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got you northern folks in my prayers........... ya'll stay safe, ya hear!!!



Thanks Keebs!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Be safe out there my fellow drivelers. We are getting ready to hunker down on the hill.


Hoping the best for you Randy!!........Keep your head down!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright ya'll im here, gonna get a shower in case the power goes out in the night and hoping everyone is safe. MY Younger brother lives in atlanta hope he is ok,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright ya'll im here, gonna get a shower in case the power goes out in the night and hoping everyone is safe. MY Younger brother lives in atlanta hope he is ok,


I got kinfolk, not counting the bunch on here that I know up that way, hope they all come through this mess ok!


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Gunna be a long night...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking about you guys, Cody, Randy and all our North georgians. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Gunna be a long night...



I feel ya...I'm so tired but wound up at the same time


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thinking about you guys, Cody, Randy and all our North georgians. Hope everybody is well.



The wind is really howling now and it's really warm outside. The bad stuff for our area is still several hours away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I feel ya...I'm so tired but wound up at the same time



I know what you mean. Having survived two tornadoes i have the utmost respect for bad weather.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got kinfolk, not counting the bunch on here that I know up that way, hope they all come through this mess ok!


Know how ya feel


Les Miles said:


> The wind is really howling now and it's really warm outside. The bad stuff for our area is still several hours away.



Ya'll be safe


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Gunna be a long night...


x2


CortGirl said:


> I feel ya...I'm so tired but wound up at the same time


X2


rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean. Having survived two tornadoes i have the utmost respect for bad weather.



Hopefully it will miss us


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Gunna be a long night...


Best of luck to Ya'll Cody!!



rhbama3 said:


> Thinking about you guys, Cody, Randy and all our North georgians. Hope everybody is well.


I know what you mean!!...........It's hard to watch brothers suffer while nothing is happening here!!



CortGirl said:


> I feel ya...I'm so tired but wound up at the same time


I've tried to do it before!!



rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean. Having survived two tornadoes i have the utmost respect for bad weather.


I have survived one myself!!!....Not much fun!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2011)

I dread tomorrow. The death toll between alabama and georgia alone is potentially going to be in the hundreds and the property damage numbers will be off the charts.

This one is going down in the history books, but in this case that isn't a good thing.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Just had a plane fly over, heading east and so dang low that if it was day time, i could have mooned the pilot.

They should be going north, and high enough to no be able to make out the paint on the tail.



TWC is showing the storm coming our way and keeps using the R word.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2011)

One of those spinning things sighted in Newton County near Newborn.   Unconfirmed by me but neighbors calling neighbors.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One of those spinning things sighted in Newton County near Newborn.   Unconfirmed by me but neighbors calling neighbors.



That would be about right. Porterdale, Beacon Hill, about to be in downtown Rutledge.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Man that was scary!!!


The first tornado WSB was talking about ended up only being about 2 miles away (to the north) from us. (according to the radar.) When it was to the west a ways they were giving ETA on local towns, as they're giving ETA's they switch over to "and if you in north GA we know your wondering if its safe to go to sleep" TO HECK WITH THAT you tell me there is a tornado coming and then switch over to telling people its okay to go to sleep?!?!

So right after that we hunker down in the 'safe room' with the dogs but left the TV on so we could hear them, they then start talking about another tornado to our south, coming our away, pretty much drawing a line to us...then the cable goes out ... its so calm outside its scary. Then all you hear is wind and rain slaping the house, thunder....then its calm again. We were in the 'safe room' for 45 mins because we had no way to know what was going on.

Now that the cable is back, the fire cheif for the northern tornado said "We have no more resources available" ... So i guess that means they really got it bad, and for the southern tornado there was people calling in reporting flipped over trucks on the highway and tree's down on the highway it crossed. Both tornados i believe came within about 5 to 7 miles of us here.

Sorry for the long post. Of coruse i cant confirm much first hand right now, all i saw was scared dogs and walls.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you made it through Slip. A lot of folks weren't that lucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope Jeff C. made it through OK. EMA is reporting a lot of damage down y'alls way tonight.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope Jeff C. made it through OK. EMA is reporting a lot of damage down y'alls way tonight.



Thats what i was thinking to, hope he and his family did okay in this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats what i was thinking to, hope he and his family did okay in this.



High Falls got tore up pretty good. That must have been the one below you they were talking about.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> High Falls got tore up pretty good. That must have been the one below you they were talking about.



I guess so, they said it crossed I75 then highway42 going north east.

we're just east of 42 a few miles...so when they said that i was 'ed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Rutt and Quack oughta be checkin in soon, when those storms hit their neck of the woods in about 30 minutes..


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

*Real bad destruction ...*

78 thousand without power in GA.  Fatality totals vary with whatever news report or blog says.  I'm finally heading for a couple of Z's, and not looking forward to the final reports come daybreak.

Hats off to all the emergency crews in the aftermath of this historic (and horrific) storm, and prayers for the families of the fallen.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

morning folks...Hope everyone made it through okay last night...Looks like we get our shot anytime now...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Hope everyone made it through okay last night...Looks like we get our shot anytime now...



Morning JM, I am hearing some rumbling off in the distance as we speak. Guess I had better secure everything.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 28, 2011)

We'll be waitin' to see who all checks in...

Made it through ok here. Found out that one of the places we looked at (and made an offer on!) was on the hardest hit road in Forsyth...sure hope everyone is ok and that the house is still there!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 28, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We'll be waitin' to see who all checks in...
> 
> Made it through ok here. Found out that one of the places we looked at (and made an offer on!) was on the hardest hit road in Forsyth...sure hope everyone is ok and that the house is still there!



Sounds like y'all had a rough one last night, glad to hear everybody is ok this morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone be safe today, gotta go pay some bills.....


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We'll be waitin' to see who all checks in...
> 
> Made it through ok here. Found out that one of the places we looked at (and made an offer on!) was on the hardest hit road in Forsyth...sure hope everyone is ok and that the house is still there!



We are getting it right now...Not that bad , they still have a tornado watch...



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Sounds like y'all had a rough one last night, glad to hear everybody is ok this morning.



Morning



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Everyone be safe today, gotta go pay some bills.....



Be safe...see what happens when Bama goes hunting


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

mornnnnninnnn follllllkkkkkksssss..


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornnnnninnnn follllllkkkkkksssss..



Morning Miguel....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Mornin` folks. Hope everybody is okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm gonna run the boy to school and go talk to Robbie and Spanky over a biscuit, then I'll prolly come back and catch a few more nods. I've tried looking at the pics on the news of the devastation. I just can't do it, it's too bad.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning folks.   Made it through the storms and hope all else did too.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 28, 2011)

every body alright? metters bout to get hit by a storm but it dont look like much


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

It's darker now than when I got up an hour ago!!  not much wind right now & just saw a few sprinkles of rain, fixing to head out, catch up to ya'll in a bit............ hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 28, 2011)

hope everybody is ok


----------



## killa86 (Apr 28, 2011)

mornin folks, i just want to check and see if everyone is ok keebs, nic, jmfauver, gobbleinwoods, lilD, boneboy, bigox, pbradley, bama, jeff raines, jeff c, seth, bbqboss, tbug, stripperaddict, redneck maguiver, georgia belle, bubbette, mudracing, kybowhunter, miguel cervantes, cort girl, quack, crackerdave, 3leg, tn girl, slip, dougefresh, jsullivan, otis, country clover, hogtrap, les miles, ruttinbuck, jranger, mattech, sterlo, shea, magoo, deerehauler, deermeat, tag-a-long, nitram and anyone else i might have missed. im still sleepy.prayer to all those who have lost family members and homes during this horrible storm

we are fine here in braselton storms didnt even pass this way.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.   Made it through the storms and hope all else did too.





Seth carter said:


> every body alright? metters bout to get hit by a storm but it dont look like much





Keebs said:


> It's darker now than when I got up an hour ago!!  not much wind right now & just saw a few sprinkles of rain, fixing to head out, catch up to ya'll in a bit............ hope everyone is ok!!!



Morning all



killa86 said:


> mornin folks, i just want to check and see if everyone is ok keebs, nic, jmfauver, gobbleinwoods, lilD, bama, jeff raines, jeff c, seth, bbqboss, tbug, stripperaddict, redneck maguiver, georgia belle, bubbette, mudracing, kybowhunter, miguel cervantes, cort girl, tn girl, slip, dougefresh and anyone else i might have missed. im still sleepy.prayer to all those who have lost family members and homesduring this horrible storm
> 
> we are fine here in braselton storms didnt even pass this way.



So far so good...storms just died out about 30 minutes ago....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Mornin` Killa. Hopefully, things are startin` to calm down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning everyone, Lucky here no storms but also no rain Alabama has had a horrible spring. I hope all ya'll up north made it ok.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin folks, i just want to check and see if everyone is ok keebs, nic, jmfauver, gobbleinwoods, lilD, boneboy, bigox, pbradley, bama, jeff raines, jeff c, seth, bbqboss, tbug, stripperaddict, redneck maguiver, georgia belle, bubbette, mudracing, kybowhunter, miguel cervantes, cort girl, quack, crackerdave, 3leg, tn girl, slip, dougefresh, jsullivan, otis, country clover, hogtrap, les miles, ruttinbuck, jranger, mattech, sterlo, shea, magoo, deerehauler, deermeat, tag-a-long, nitram and anyone else i might have missed. im still sleepy.prayer to all those who have lost family members and homes during this horrible storm
> 
> we are fine here in braselton storms didnt even pass this way.


Good to hear & ditto on the prayers!



jmfauver said:


> Morning all
> So far so good...storms just died out about 30 minutes ago....


 good deal!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Killa. Hopefully, things are startin` to calm down.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone, Lucky here no storms but also no rain Alabama has had a horrible spring. I hope all ya'll up north made it ok.


sky just REALLY darkened up here and rain, got some pics from the truck on the way in I'll try to post in a few.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a tornado passed very close to our cabin at Seminole just a  little while ago. I hope no one down there in the area is hurt. It is startin` to thunder heavy here now.

Glad you okay, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like a tornado passed very close to our cabin at Seminole just a  little while ago. I hope no one down there in the area is hurt. It is startin` to thunder heavy here now.
> 
> Glad you okay, Keebs.


Lemme know what ya hear from Seminole........... rain didn't last no time and sky has lightened up, I'm gonna go take a walkabout & see what I see, brb!
 I'm ready to hear from some others now, got me worried!!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 28, 2011)

Mornin everybody. Storm out of La Grange passed just south of Rockdale. Sirens going off and phone call from EMS. They said to get in a closet or basement for protection. Close call, but we're alright. Took the day off, haven't been off in 2 years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Don`t walk far, it has just commenced to rainin` hard here, and it is headed your way. I had walked out to check my garden and the chickens, when it started. Let`s just say I had a cool mornin` shower.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin everybody. Storm out of La Grange passed just south of Rockdale. Sirens going off and phone call from EMS. They said to get in a closet or basement for protection. Close call, but we're alright. Took the day off, haven't been off in 2 years.


Glad you & yours made it through!!



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t walk far, it has just commenced to rainin` hard here, and it is headed your way. I had walked out to check my garden and the chickens, when it started. Let`s just say I had a cool mornin` shower.


I didn't, but man, it was already cooler & then all of a sudden, there must have been a pressure change, my ears felt funny then felt like my equilibrium left me!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got a text from JeffC, he is safe & secure!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

It`s dead still here now, and the dogs have gone and hid.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s dead still here now, and the dogs have gone and hid.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like a tornado passed very close to our cabin at Seminole just a  little while ago. I hope no one down there in the area is hurt. It is startin` to thunder heavy here now.
> 
> Glad you okay, Keebs.


If you need any help fixing it up'er sumpthing, give a holler Nick.



Keebs said:


> Lemme know what ya hear from Seminole........... rain didn't last no time and sky has lightened up, I'm gonna go take a walkabout & see what I see, brb!
> I'm ready to hear from some others now, got me worried!!


We ok here,.....right now. I hope your rattler crop is ok there Keebs. Horses too. Need any re-con help; holler.



Laneybird said:


> Mornin everybody. Storm out of La Grange passed just south of Rockdale. Sirens going off and phone call from EMS. They said to get in a closet or basement for protection. Close call, but we're alright. Took the day off, haven't been off in 2 years.


Good luck good buddy there L.B. WE be thinking bout ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Sheryl just called. She has golf ball size hail on her truck. She`s in Albany.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 28, 2011)

mornin keebs,laney,nic, glad everything is o.k. hopefully we will hear from everyone else


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s dead still here now, and the dogs have gone and hid.


Same here, but the Cardnials are a singing. Sign of rain coming.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin keebs,laney,nic, glad everything is o.k. hopefully we will hear from everyone else


Gotcha!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin folks, i just want to check and see if everyone is ok keebs, nic, jmfauver, gobbleinwoods, lilD, boneboy, bigox, pbradley, bama, jeff raines, jeff c, seth, bbqboss, tbug, stripperaddict, redneck maguiver, georgia belle, bubbette, mudracing, kybowhunter, miguel cervantes, cort girl, quack, crackerdave, 3leg, tn girl, slip, dougefresh, jsullivan, otis, country clover, hogtrap, les miles, ruttinbuck, jranger, mattech, sterlo, shea, magoo, deerehauler, deermeat, tag-a-long, nitram and anyone else i might have missed. im still sleepy.prayer to all those who have lost family members and homes during this horrible storm
> 
> we are fine here in braselton storms didnt even pass this way.





Keebs said:


> Lemme know what ya hear from Seminole........... rain didn't last no time and sky has lightened up, I'm gonna go take a walkabout & see what I see, brb!
> I'm ready to hear from some others now, got me worried!!



RB and I are just fine ... nothing but rain, not even enough wind to knock the limbs out of the pecan trees.  Hope our other regulars can say the same!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> If you need any help fixing it up'er sumpthing, give a holler Nick.
> 
> We ok here,.....right now. I hope your rattler crop is ok there Keebs. Horses too. Need any re-con help; holler.
> 
> Good luck good buddy there L.B. WE be thinking bout ya.


Thanks darlin', when you get a break, get your scrawny self down here & round up them rattlers!!



Nicodemus said:


> Sheryl just called. She has golf ball size hail on her truck. She`s in Albany.


 holycow!



killa86 said:


> mornin keebs,laney,nic, glad everything is o.k. hopefully we will hear from everyone else


Just texted my sis in Thomaston, thankfully it skipped her but said they had damage on the east side of town........  wish BlueIron hadn't got himself banned, he always kept me up on that part of the state!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> RB and I are just fine ... nothing but rain, not even enough wind to knock the limbs out of the pecan trees.  Hope our other regulars can say the same!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 28, 2011)

we got a good dose of a storm late in the night.  Woke up to my weather radio yelling at me.  Took a look out side, had some decent wind/rain/lightning, but nothing too serious.  Went back to bed, woke up this morning and the sun was coming up and it looked as if nothing really happened.  Wish I could say the same for my cousin over in  Tuscaloosa .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> we got a good dose of a storm late in the night.  Woke up to my weather radio yelling at me.  Took a look out side, had some decent wind/rain/lightning, but nothing too serious.  Went back to bed, woke up this morning and the sun was coming up and it looked as if nothing really happened.  Wish I could say the same for my cousin over in  Tuscaloosa .


 glad you're ok................... yep, AL needs our prayers for sure!!
 Anyone know how to get ahold of Moon Pie?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 28, 2011)

Talked to Bitter this morning,  they have some trees down.  He and the family are safe.  Nothing on the house either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sheryl just called. She has golf ball size hail on her truck. She`s in Albany.



Those are some pesky little cells breezin through there, fortunately no spinny things are with them.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Keebs and killa. I've heard the tornado sirens before, but never recieved a recorded phone call from authorities. I don't have a basement or a crawl space. MIL,wife and son, huddled in the hallway with some single mattresses.  Oh yea, also 2 dogs and a cat. Animals were freakin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> RB and I are just fine ... nothing but rain, not even enough wind to knock the limbs out of the pecan trees.  Hope our other regulars can say the same!


Hey Tag buddy. I stay as regular as i can. Mainly by eating a lot of leafy greens, along with the deer meat an stuff. But thanks for axing. Stay safe now.



Keebs said:


> Thanks darlin', when you get a break, get your scrawny self down here & round up them rattlers!!
> 
> 
> holycow!
> ...


Yyyy i sho will. See i get me a fried chicken dinner, then go fo a stroll. Spud them vipers, put they head on a stick.



jsullivan03 said:


> we got a good dose of a storm late in the night.  Woke up to my weather radio yelling at me.  Took a look out side, had some decent wind/rain/lightning, but nothing too serious.  Went back to bed, woke up this morning and the sun was coming up and it looked as if nothing really happened.  Wish I could say the same for my cousin over in  Tuscaloosa .


Yep, TC took a whooping looks like. See ya round there; SULLI. Stay safe good buddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those are some pesky little cells breezin through there, fortunately no spinny things are with them.





Thanks for the info, Hugh. I`m ready for this to be done with. I know everbody else is too.

The cabin suffered no damage. No cypress or longleafs on it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Thanks Keebs and killa. I've heard the tornado sirens before, but never recieved a recorded phone call from authorities. I don't have a basement or a crawl space. MIL,wife and son, huddled in the hallway with some single mattresses.  Oh yea, also 2 dogs and a cat. Animals were freakin.


Thats coz they know sompin aint right. Heck, you otta know that by now.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 28, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thats coz they know sompin aint right. Heck, you otta know that by now.



I do know that, trap.  I'm kinda worried about the Money Man. He lives in McDonough. It was confirmed on the ground before heading our way.  Can't seem to get in touch with him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning people!
I read back on the thread and am sure glad everyone is okay. I got up at 0445 to check the weather for going hunting. The lightning was so fast and furious it looked like a strobe light. A quick check of the messican radar and i went back to bed. Looks like its about to clear out of here and then i plan to go. 
Now, where's the double strength coffee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

That whole area was kind of rough. I'd like to see a few folks start posting that we haven't heard from.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Talked to Bitter this morning,  they have some trees down.  He and the family are safe.  Nothing on the house either.






Laneybird said:


> Thanks Keebs and killa. I've heard the tornado sirens before, but never recieved a recorded phone call from authorities. I don't have a basement or a crawl space. MIL,wife and son, huddled in the hallway with some single mattresses.  Oh yea, also 2 dogs and a cat. Animals were freakin.


Yeah, I've learned to watch my animals, even the horses will tell you whats going on!



hogtrap44 said:


> Yyyy i sho will. See i get me a fried chicken dinner, then go fo a stroll. Spud them vipers, put they head on a stick.


I'll be sure to cook for ya this trip!!



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the info, Hugh. I`m ready for this to be done with. I know everbody else is too.
> 
> The cabin suffered no damage. No cypress or longleafs on it.


 good news!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Animals are a good thing to watch. They carry a barometer in their heads. We did too, until we started carryin` one in our pocket.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> I read back on the thread and am sure glad everyone is okay. I got up at 0445 to check the weather for going hunting. The lightning was so fast and furious it looked like a strobe light. A quick check of the messican radar and i went back to bed. Looks like its about to clear out of here and then i plan to go.
> Now, where's the double strength coffee?



Mornin Bama. Late congrats on your bird!  3 days off and all this happens. Sounds alot like my luck, although I'd say we did get lucky last night.

Now go kill another one.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> glad you're ok................... yep, AL needs our prayers for sure!!
> Anyone know how to get ahold of Moon Pie?!?!



Glad to hear most a y'all are OK. Wish it could be all y'all. Alabama got hit bad. Were fine here in Montgomery but news is that so far 138, and counting, are not. Never thought so much devistation could come out a one storm and run smack down the middle of our biggest cities. 

My prayers are with you.

Wayne


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin Bama. Late congrats on your bird!  3 days off and all this happens. Sounds alot like my luck, although I'd say we did get lucky last night.
> 
> Now go kill another one.



Thanks Laney! 
Tell Moneyman to check in when you get ahold of him. 
What a mess. Just talked with my sister over north of Montgomery and she swears a tornado came close to them. Their house was shaking and several trees went down. I didn't agree with their decision to jump in the car and drive south to get away, but they are okay.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Robert, I do believe I would wait a while before I moseyed off into the woods.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Glad to hear most a y'all are OK. Wish it could be all y'all. Alabama got hit bad. Were fine here in Montgomery but news is that so far 138, and counting, are not. Never thought so much devistation could come out a one storm and run smack down the middle of our biggest cities.
> 
> My prayers are with you.
> 
> Wayne


 So glad to hear from you!!



rhbama3 said:


> Thanks Laney!
> Tell Moneyman to check in when you get ahold of him.
> What a mess. Just talked with my sister over north of Montgomery and she swears a tornado came close to them. Their house was shaking and several trees went down. I didn't agree with their decision to jump in the car and drive south to get away, but they are okay.


 I know someone else that prefers to drive away from it like that!  Glad they're ok!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I do believe I would wait a while before I moseyed off into the woods.



Coming down good ain't it, Brother? 

Yeah, i think this just turned into a scoutin day. My lease is mostly clay and there will be no way to drive close to anywhere i want to hunt without sliding on the roads. Have to use the 4-wheeler ang i ain't sneaking up on anything with that loud thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone talk to Jeff C.? He was right in the area of a bad one last night.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That whole area was kind of rough. I'd like to see a few folks start posting that we haven't heard from.



Sent a txt snowhunter and JeffC. No reply yet. Any one else who has not checked in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

It's lookin real nasty down TBug's way. Hope her and Fishbait are ok.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone talk to Jeff C.? He was right in the area of a bad one last night.


Texted with Jeff, they are ok.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's lookin real nasty down TBug's way. Hope her and Fishbait are ok.


Dark clouds to my west & thunder rumbling.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Texted with Jeff, they are ok.



This is good news. Thanks Keebs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks.



everything okay up there, bro?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

killa86 said:


> mornin folks, i just want to check and see if everyone is ok keebs, nic, jmfauver, _*gobbleinwoods*_, lilD, _*boneboy, bigox*_, _*pbradley*_, bama, _*jeff raines, *_jeff c, *seth*, _*bbqboss, tbug, stripperaddict*_, _*redneck maguiver, georgia belle*_, bubbette, mudracing, kybowhunter, miguel cervantes, _*cort girl*_, _*quack, crackerdave*_, 3leg, tn girl, slip, _*dougefresh,*_ jsullivan, otis, _*country clover,*_ hogtrap, l_*es miles,*_ ruttinbuck,_* jranger,*_ _*mattech, sterlo, shea, magoo, deerehauler, deermeat,*_ tag-a-long,_* nitram*_ and anyone else i might have missed. im still sleepy.prayer to all those who have lost family members and homes during this horrible storm
> 
> we are fine here in braselton storms didnt even pass this way.


Killa did a fine job of listing here........... let's see, missing from what I can remember........ highlighted.......just got a text from Boneboy, he's fine, nothing out of Snowy yet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> I read back on the thread and am sure glad everyone is okay. I got up at 0445 to check the weather for going hunting. The lightning was so fast and furious it looked like a strobe light. A quick check of the messican radar and i went back to bed. Looks like its about to clear out of here and then i plan to go.
> Now, where's the double strength coffee?



You still want to go turkey huntin Havnt you screwed the weather up enuf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

TBug just said so far so good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You still want to go turkey huntin Havnt you screwed the weather up enuf


 qwit pickin on my WobertWoo!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> TBug just said so far so good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You still want to go turkey huntin Havnt you screwed the weather up enuf



i wondered how long it would be before somebody said this was my fault. Didn't take long. 
What a waste of a vacation day.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i wondered how long it would be before somebody said this was my fault. Didn't take long.
> What a waste of a vacation day.


 It's ok, pokie, it is NOT your fault!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone talk to Jeff C.? He was right in the area of a bad one last night.



yep, the Church and graveyard where i buried my pawpaw last weekend is in Sunnyside...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy Cow at the Thunder!!!!!!  May not be on for long if it gets closer!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i wondered how long it would be before somebody said this was my fault. Didn't take long.
> What a waste of a vacation day.


This one is definitely not your fault. No one has that bad of luck. Are you sure those turkeys you wanna chase aren't actually about four counties to the east this morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Holy Cow at the Thunder!!!!!!  May not be on for long if it gets closer!!!!!!!



You've got about 30 minutes and then it will all be over.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one is definitely not your fault. No one has that bad of luck. Are you sure those turkeys you wanna chase aren't actually about four counties to the east this morning?



Nope. Looks like Brooklyn georgia is clear now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i wondered how long it would be before somebody said this was my fault. Didn't take long.
> What a waste of a vacation day.



I'm just picking at ya bama, seeing how i dont think you hunt in Alabama or north Ga, i guess we will let ya slide on this one. But maybe instead of planning ahead you might just want to keep when youre going hunting to yourself to keep the weather guessing, just a thought


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> everything okay up there, bro?



Yep, we made it through okay. Hope everyone else is the same.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Got a text from Snowy, they're ok, everything is intact!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

So everyone has pretty much checked in ok , right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like all our Valdosta folks are safe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

okay, i can't stand it. Putting on the camo and heading out. Ya'll have a good day!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i can't stand it. Putting on the camo and heading out. Ya'll have a good day!


 you too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> So everyone has pretty much checked in ok , right?


looks that way, I haven't heard from LilD, but that young'un can sleep through anything!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like all our Valdosta folks are safe.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

rain COMING DOWN here!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

Just found out that First Baptist of Sunnyside, my childhood church and resting place of memama and pawpaw, was heavily damaged by the tornado.  The old oaks came down on it, steeple gone, windows out, etc...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just found out that First Baptist of Sunnyside, my childhood church and resting place of memama and pawpaw, was heavily damaged by the tornado.  The old oaks came down on it, steeple gone, windows out, etc...



Sorry to hear that Matty.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a quick check in...luckily it was a non-event here in Fulton Co.  Praying for those in the hard hit areas.   Gotta run...I'll check in later.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just found out that First Baptist of Sunnyside, my childhood church and resting place of memama and pawpaw, was heavily damaged by the tornado.  The old oaks came down on it, steeple gone, windows out, etc...



Yeah I heard last night that Sunnyside got damage.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to hear that Matty.



Yeah me to bro.  When i was down there last weekend, i was reflecting back on the good times I had there growing up, and how it looked exactly the same after all these years with all the nice big oak trees still in place and such... Not so much anymore.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

Now trying to find out if my pawpaws homestead in Hampton is still standing.  70-80 year old houses and barns usually dont fare to well in this stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Matt, I`m sorry to hear this news. My regrets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Just spoke with Otis, his dads place in Bama was destroyed, but so far all of his folks are ok. He's still trying to find out about a few others.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Matt, I`m sorry to hear this news. My regrets.



Thanks Nic.  Trying to get confirmation from a friend i grew up with right now as well. The tornado went through where they live in N. Griffin and they may have lost their house as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope Jeff C. made it through OK. EMA is reporting a lot of damage down y'alls way tonight.





slip said:


> Thats what i was thinking to, hope he and his family did okay in this.





Keebs said:


> Just got a text from JeffC, he is safe & secure!




Thanks Y'all...sorry I didn't check in sooner, was up purty late last night calling folks and warning them. It was a closer to Home than I like. Passed maybe 3-4 miles south of me. I had 50-60 mph straightline winds here, but no destruction, and the trees are all still standing. 

I hate it for all the folks that were negatively impacted by this


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

That was a night i dont ever want to repeat again.

Seems most of our Woody's folks have checked in though, anyone hear from JeffC yet? i know it was pretty bad over his way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> That was a night i dont ever want to repeat again.
> 
> Seems most of our Woody's folks have checked in though, anyone hear from JeffC yet? i know it was pretty bad over his way.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just found out that First Baptist of Sunnyside, my childhood church and resting place of memama and pawpaw, was heavily damaged by the tornado.  The old oaks came down on it, steeple gone, windows out, etc...


Sorry to hear that Matty......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just spoke with Otis, his dads place in Bama was destroyed, but so far all of his folks are ok. He's still trying to find out about a few others.


Dang, hate that, but glad the folks are ok!



slip said:


> That was a night i dont ever want to repeat again.
> Seems most of our Woody's folks have checked in though, anyone hear from JeffC yet? i know it was pretty bad over his way.





Jeff C. said:


>


  ~~We Are Fam -a- ly!~


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~We Are Fam -a- ly!~



 Yes we iz!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Animals are a good thing to watch. They carry a barometer in their heads. We did too, until we started carryin` one in our pocket.


Nope! Never had one, still don't. But i do know weather and gut feels most people. Mojo time. Perty darn accurate when da washings done.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone talk to Jeff C.? He was right in the area of a bad one last night.


Nope, haden't heard anything since i cashed my lottery check. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's lookin real nasty down TBug's way. Hope her and Fishbait are ok.


They be ok. That Fishbait's a tough'en. Be there to help cut ifn needed.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes we iz!!!


Well,WEll bout time. I got lost counting my ammo supply.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Y'all...sorry I didn't check in sooner, was up purty late last night calling folks and warning them. It was a closer to Home than I like. Passed maybe 3-4 miles south of me. I had 50-60 mph straightline winds here, but no destruction, and the trees are all still standing.
> 
> I hate it for all the folks that were negatively impacted by this





Jeff C. said:


>



Glad yall are alright



Keebs said:


> ~~We Are Fam -a- ly!~


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2011)

Afternoon folks

Still gota a little one with a fever...Poor little micro-me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> Still gota a little one with a fever...Poor little micro-me..



Mornin Doug. Hope that boy gets to feelin better. I hate it when younguns are sick.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> Still gota a little one with a fever...Poor little micro-me..



Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> Still gota a little one with a fever...Poor little micro-me..


Poor wittle guy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Nic.  Trying to get confirmation from a friend i grew up with right now as well. The tornado went through where they live in N. Griffin and they may have lost their house as well.



Well they made it out alive, but barely.  She was sitting in bed reading a book by flashlight because the power was out.  She heard the rain stop and then the classic 'train' sound and told her hubby to go grab the kids.  Well he ran in and got one of them up and as they were exiting the room, the end of the house blew away.  Looks like a total loss for them.  the pool, barn, house, etc...  After it passed, they went out to check on the neighbor and their house didn't exist anymore. Miraculously the neighbors survived and they took shelter in what was left of my friends house.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well they made it out alive, but barely.  She was sitting in bed reading a book by flashlight because the power was out.  She heard the rain stop and then the classic 'train' sound and told her hubby to go grab the kids.  Well he ran in and got one of them up and as they were exiting the room, the end of the house blew away.  Looks like a total loss for them.  the pool, barn, house, etc...  After it passed, they went out to check on the neighbor and their house didn't exist anymore. Miraculously the neighbors survived and they took shelter in what was left of my friends house.


Dang!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

bbqboss said:


> well they made it out alive, but barely.  She was sitting in bed reading a book by flashlight because the power was out.  She heard the rain stop and then the classic 'train' sound and told her hubby to go grab the kids.  Well he ran in and got one of them up and as they were exiting the room, the end of the house blew away.  Looks like a total loss for them.  The pool, barn, house, etc...  After it passed, they went out to check on the neighbor and their house didn't exist anymore. Miraculously the neighbors survived and they took shelter in what was left of my friends house.



dang!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

All right folks see this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5968167#post5968167


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> All right folks see this thread
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5968167#post5968167


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Thanks...Hearing so many stories I thought it would be a good idea...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Still here!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally heard from my brother, they are ok, live in hampton area. I'm not good with all the towns in atlanta, i call all of em atlanta, but anyways it was close. Pretty much tore up the place down the street but there house is ok. He had to work till 7 this morning, Ga power is going to keep him busy for a while i imagine.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Y'all
Just got in from a mandatory meeting at work,on ethics,felt like I was being indoctrinated.

No bad storm here last night,just a lot of wind,very little rain


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still here!!






mudracing101 said:


> Finally heard from my brother, they are ok, live in hampton area. I'm not good with all the towns in atlanta, i call all of em atlanta, but anyways it was close. Pretty much tore up the place down the street but there house is ok. He had to work till 7 this morning, Ga power is going to keep him busy for a while i imagine.


 Good Deal!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Y'all
> Just got in from a mandatory meeting at work,on ethics,felt like I was being indoctrinated.
> 
> No bad storm here last night,just a lot of wind,very little rain


Sooo, no more chilie cheese fries on your shift, huh?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sooo, no more chilie cheese fries on your shift, huh?



..I was actually off shift last night


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5968358&postcount=10

Only a few miles from me, the way the crow flys....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5968358&postcount=10
> 
> Only a few miles from me, the way the crow flys....



Thats a couple miles from my brothers house.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5968358&postcount=10
> 
> Only a few miles from me, the way the crow flys....


 wow

How'd your garden/yard fair, slip?


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not good with all the towns in atlanta, i call all of em atlanta...



Or "'lanerr", as in "down der in 'lanerr, I thot I was gonna git shot!"


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Or "'lanerr", as in "down der in 'lanerr, I thot I was gonna git shot!"


 Nu-uh, we say "up ther in hotlanna"


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 28, 2011)

The color guard clinician has been staying with us this week for auditions. He and his girlfriend live in Gwinnett. It seems like she was between 2 bad cells - one went north of her and one went south. She kept him up last night calling with reports from the weather folks in Atlanta.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a couple miles from my brothers house.


Hope he is okay?


Keebs said:


> wow
> 
> How'd your garden/yard fair, slip?



Some of my corn got laid down...And there are clumps of leaves and stuff in the yard from the woods....nothing much though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> The color guard clinician has been staying with us this week for auditions. He and his girlfriend live in Gwinnett. It seems like she was between 2 bad cells - one went north of her and one went south. She kept him up last night calling with reports from the weather folks in Atlanta.


I..........well...............hhhmmm...........the main thing, glad she is ok, but dang, why keep the poor boy up like that??  



slip said:


> Hope he is okay?
> 
> 
> Some of my corn got laid down...And there are clumps of leaves and stuff in the yard from the woods....nothing much though.


leaves & stuff can be removed, glad it weren't worse for ya!
I wasn't about to try corn, but if *someone* remembers to save me some seed, I'll be giving it a try next year!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Hope he is okay?
> 
> 
> Some of my corn got laid down...And there are clumps of leaves and stuff in the yard from the woods....nothing much though.



yep he is good with no damage to the house


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yep he is good with no damage to the house


that's a blessing!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I..........well...............hhhmmm...........the main thing, glad she is ok, but dang, why keep the poor boy up like that??
> 
> 
> leaves & stuff can be removed, glad it weren't worse for ya!
> I wasn't about to try corn, but if *someone* remembers to save me some seed, I'll be giving it a try next year!





You will indeed grow corn next year. Some of it is now almost 2 feet tall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5968358&postcount=10
> 
> Only a few miles from me, the way the crow flys....




That's the one that passed just south of me....at first it was headed directly at me. At 10 mins. out, it veered south just a tad Sorry for the folks that got it. We woke up two people(cell phone) in it's path within a couple of mins from their location, both of them are ok with no damage. I couldn't believe they were sleeping.....this stuff was plastered all over the news and radio


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Slip!! Glad you ain`t hung upside down with your foot hung in the fork of a treelimb!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals!
Well, i'm beginning to think i oughta just go to work tomorrow and save a vacation day. I just spent 3 hours riding around my lease trying to find some sign that a turkey lives there. The roads were walloped good last night with rain runoff rutting the roads badly. Limbs down but no new trees hit the ground. Couldn't find a single track made since the rain. Hard to hunt what ain't there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You will indeed grow corn next year. Some of it is now almost 2 feet tall.


 



Jeff C. said:


> That's the one that passed just south of me....at first it was headed directly at me. At 10 mins. out, it veered south just a tad Sorry for the folks that got it. We woke up two people(cell phone) in it's path within a couple of mins from their location, both of them are ok with no damage. I couldn't believe they were sleeping.....this stuff was plastered all over the news and radio


 I know!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> Well, i'm beginning to think i oughta just go to work tomorrow and save a vacation day. I just spent 3 hours riding around my lease trying to find some sign that a turkey lives there. The roads were walloped good last night with rain runoff rutting the roads badly. Limbs down but no new trees hit the ground. Couldn't find a single track made since the rain. Hard to hunt what ain't there.


Wouldn't blame ya, myself!!
Later folks!


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the one that passed just south of me....at first it was headed directly at me. At 10 mins. out, it veered south just a tad Sorry for the folks that got it. We woke up two people(cell phone) in it's path within a couple of mins from their location, both of them are ok with no damage. I couldn't believe they were sleeping.....this stuff was plastered all over the news and radio


Yeah it seems like a lot of people got hit while they were sleeping.....I guess its just such a odd thing to have storms like that here in the south, folks just think it cant happen to them 



Nicodemus said:


> Slip!! Glad you ain`t hung upside down with your foot hung in the fork of a treelimb!



You and me both! I thought for sure i was gunna fly last night...


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2011)

So.....everybody OK in th' Bar&Grill? I'd like a cold draft an' a greasy burger,please!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip!! Glad you ain`t hung upside down with your foot hung in the fork of a treelimb!








rhbama3 said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> Well, i'm beginning to think i oughta just go to work tomorrow and save a vacation day. I just spent 3 hours riding around my lease trying to find some sign that a turkey lives there. The roads were walloped good last night with rain runoff rutting the roads badly. Limbs down but no new trees hit the ground. Couldn't find a single track made since the rain. Hard to hunt what ain't there.



Well, that ain't too good then, Bama!!!



slip said:


> Yeah it seems like a lot of people got hit while they were sleeping.....I guess its just such a odd thing to have storms like that here in the south, folks just think it cant happen to them
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both! I thought for sure i was gunna fly last night...



Unfortunately, I'm drawn to them....I don't chase them or anything, but I've got to always be looking out the door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> Well, i'm beginning to think i oughta just go to work tomorrow and save a vacation day. I just spent 3 hours riding around my lease trying to find some sign that a turkey lives there. The roads were walloped good last night with rain runoff rutting the roads badly. Limbs down but no new trees hit the ground. Couldn't find a single track made since the rain. Hard to hunt what ain't there.



I tried to tell you,,,,,,,,,all your turkeys got blown three counties to the east...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you,,,,,,,,,all your turkeys got blown three counties to the east...



What's up Mig??? Thanks for the heads up as far as the severity and probability of devastation of those approaching storms yesterday. I could have easily fallen asleep watching cable programming, as I only had 3 hrs. of sleep the night before. After reading that post of yours in the SWT, I knew I had better stay awake and track that stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up Mig??? Thanks for the heads up as far as the severity and probability of devastation of those approaching storms yesterday. I could have easily fallen asleep watching cable programming, as I only had 3 hrs. of sleep the night before. After reading that post of yours in the SWT, I knew I had better stay awake and track that stuff



Glad you're OK bro'. When I saw that stuff in Hampton I was gettin a little worried.
Wasn't worried about Slip, he did some Gypsy Voodoo Mojo and made the storm split and go to the north and south of his location.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you,,,,,,,,,all your turkeys got blown three counties to the east...



Let's see..... i think thats Ben Hill county, WHICH happens to be where Keebalicious resides. 
Keebs!!!!
Bring my dadblame turkeys back!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I..........well...............hhhmmm...........the main thing, glad she is ok, but dang, why keep the poor boy up like that??
> 
> 
> leaves & stuff can be removed, glad it weren't worse for ya!
> I wasn't about to try corn, but if *someone* remembers to save me some seed, I'll be giving it a try next year!



I think she's just one that doesn't like storms, and the news folks were telling people to take cover. I don't blame her for being scared. Then his mom woke him up at 7 to make sure he was alive and well. I'm sure he's ready to get home tonight and get a good night's sleep.



rhbama3 said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> Well, i'm beginning to think i oughta just go to work tomorrow and save a vacation day. I just spent 3 hours riding around my lease trying to find some sign that a turkey lives there. The roads were walloped good last night with rain runoff rutting the roads badly. Limbs down but no new trees hit the ground. Couldn't find a single track made since the rain. Hard to hunt what ain't there.



Why don't you stay home and work on your honey do list? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you,,,,,,,,,all your turkeys got blown three counties to the east...



Uh, you said turkeys - as in more than one. I think it should be turkey - cause there was only one left on his property with 3 guys huntin' him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I think she's just one that doesn't like storms, and the news folks were telling people to take cover. I don't blame her for being scared. Then his mom woke him up at 7 to make sure he was alive and well. I'm sure he's ready to get home tonight and get a good night's sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're about to be on my ignore list again. 
Just kidding about not hunting tomorrow. There is always a chance when your out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're OK bro'. When I saw that stuff in Hampton I was gettin a little worried.
> Wasn't worried about Slip, he did some Gypsy Voodoo Mojo and made the storm split and go to the north and south of his location.




Thank ya Hugh....yeah, I'm gonna have to have a talk with Jared about that....he thrives on violent weather (even calls it in sometimes), until it gets here. Even after all the danger had passed, we found him asleep on the floor in a centralized hallway this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got home.  Newborn was hit pretty good.  Went after work to check on BIL who has a house in Newborn.  He lost trees but no damage to house.   May be days before power is restored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, that ain't too good then, Bama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm drawn to them....I don't chase them or anything, but I've got to always be looking out the door.






I'm the same way, this morning when it hit, I was butt nekkid standing in the yard giving the sky da fanger!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Quack!! Go back to the political forum and defend yourself. A nefarious, notorious, rapscallion has slurred your good name!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack!! Go back to the political forum and defend yourself. A nefarious, notorious, rapscallion has slurred your good name!!!





Grrrrrrrrrr, AIN"T NO way!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack!! Go back to the political forum and defend yourself. A nefarious, notorious, rapscallion has slurred your good name!!!






Okay, forget Otis/Slowrollin/Idjit, it's ME and YOU now brother, and I ain't neva played fair.  Next full moon, Nekkid Twista at da Luv Shak!!


Mmm Hmm, who's yo Dada now ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, forget Otis/Slowrollin/Idjit, it's ME and YOU now brother, and I ain't neva played fair.  Next full moon, Nekkid Twista at da Luv Shak!!
> 
> 
> Mmm Hmm, who's yo Dada now ??






     Ain`t no way!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dear Turtlebug,
My kids are driving me crazy. Will you come shoot me in June? If its not too much trouble have Fishbait obliterate the piglets. 
 Anxiously awaiting your reply, The Sow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t no way!!!!!





Instead of wearing my "Cheekun" mask, I'll be wearin my "Guinea" mask.  And you ain't chootin no "floofloo" errows at me either!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Instead of wearing my "Cheekun" mask, I'll be wearin my "Guinea" mask.  And you ain't chootin no "floofloo" errows at me either!!





  Yer killin` me over here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yer killin` me over here!





Datz my strategy, I get 'em laughin/gigglin THEN I put da Ultra Ninja Nekkid Twista move on 'em!!!


You just think knee therapy is bad . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz my strategy, I get 'em laughin/gigglin THEN I put da Ultra Ninja Nekkid Twista move on 'em!!!
> 
> 
> You just think knee therapy is bad . . .





Scuse me while I go confer with Brother Robert...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Scuse me while I go confer with Brother Robert...



Quack ain't ever had to rassle a wooly booger "indian style." 
Nic may want to re-watch the Nekkid Twista match between Quack and that little taiwanese dude. That "noodle soup" move of his nearly killed Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack ain't ever had to rassle a wooly booger "indian style."
> Nic may want to re-watch the Nekkid Twista match between Quack and that little taiwanese dude. That "noodle soup" move of his nearly killed Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Scuse me while I go confer with Brother Robert...






Pookie luvs Twista!!!  He not so much a "hunter" as you, but he tries really hard.

And then again he has a "non" supportive wife (Bubbette/Helen) that would rather degrade Pookie than "back" him up which I do.  

And believe me, I've BACKED him Waaaaaaaay up!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya`ll got to quit now!! I ain`t laffed this much in years! Ya`ll are ruurnin` my irritable reputation!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll got to quit now!! I ain`t laffed this much in years! Ya`ll are ruurnin` my irritable reputation!!



The ribs are the key Nic. Just keep poking him and he turns into the Pillsbury dough boy. 
Or so i've heard......


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Brother, I`m takin` notes!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack ain't ever had to rassle a wooly booger "indian style."
> Nic may want to re-watch the Nekkid Twista match between Quack and that little taiwanese dude. That "noodle soup" move of his nearly killed Quack.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz my strategy, I get 'em laughin/gigglin THEN I put da Ultra Ninja Nekkid Twista move on 'em!!!
> 
> 
> You just think knee therapy is bad . . .







rhbama3 said:


> The ribs are the key Nic. Just keep poking him and he turns into the Pillsbury dough boy.
> Or so i've heard......





Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Brother, I`m takin` notes!!



I'm calling first dibs on the souvenirs and concessions for this shindig!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Pics...someone's gotta take pics!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey there Snowy.   Heard ya made out ok with the weather and all...the barn didn't blow off or nothing!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dear Turtlebug,
> My kids are driving me crazy. Will you come shoot me in June? If its not too much trouble have Fishbait obliterate the piglets.
> Anxiously awaiting your reply, The Sow



Nice group shot there Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nice group shot there Robert!



Thats not even a spot we hunted last summer. Judging by tracks, there won't be a shortage of hogs this year.
Woohoo!
New "swamp people" coming on!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dang...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, forget Otis/Slowrollin/Idjit, it's ME and YOU now brother, and I ain't neva played fair.  Next full moon, Nekkid Twista at da Luv Shak!!
> 
> 
> Mmm Hmm, who's yo Dada now ??



Oh maaaan
I gonna need little blue pills to make things work after that mental pic.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5969043&postcount=12


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Instead of wearing my "Cheekun" mask, I'll be wearin my "Guinea" mask.  And you ain't chootin no "floofloo" errows at me either!!





Nicodemus said:


> Yer killin` me over here!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie luvs Twista!!!  He not so much a "hunter" as you, but he tries really hard.
> 
> And then again he has a "non" supportive wife (Bubbette/Helen) that would rather degrade Pookie than "back" him up which I do.
> 
> And believe me, I've BACKED him Waaaaaaaay up!!


I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5969043&postcount=12



Hate to see all that damage. This storm really seemed to have done a number on things 



Evenin Yall.... hows life?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

Much more quiet tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!



WHUT?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hate to see all that damage. This storm really seemed to have done a number on things
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall.... hows life?


Hiya, Snowbabe! 


Les Miles said:


> Much more quiet tonight



I'm hunting again tomorrow. Plan accordingly.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Much more quiet tonight


I think its me... I swear I showered 


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> 
> 
> I'm hunting again tomorrow. Plan accordingly.



Hey Wingman!  good luck hunting in the morning!!!  Since the cows got moved up here, the gobblers seemed to have vacated


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hunting again tomorrow. Plan accordingly.



Perhaps it is YOU that should plan accordingly


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I think its me... I swear I showered



Smell good to me..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5969043&postcount=12


Thanks for the pics Slip!!.........I haven't had much time to see any pics of storm damage!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hate to see all that damage. This storm really seemed to have done a number on things
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall.... hows life?


We were lucky here.......Hope Ya'll fared well as well!!

Hey Snowy!!



Les Miles said:


> Much more quiet tonight


Thank goodness!!



rhbama3 said:


> WHUT?


Your choices for backup!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Smell good to me..



Aw lawd...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> 
> 
> I'm hunting again tomorrow. Plan accordingly.





SnowHunter said:


> I think its me... I swear I showered
> 
> 
> Hey Wingman!  good luck hunting in the morning!!!  Since the cows got moved up here, the gobblers seemed to have vacated



Robert are you turkey hunting where the hogs are??  My mom swears when the hogs move in on their place the deer and turkey move out.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, my mom well..... she can be a little ..... eccentric.    Could be worth considering - I mean, even a blind hog runs off a turkey now and then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Smell good to me..


Looky who showed up!!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Robert are you turkey hunting where the hogs are??  My mom swears when the hogs move in on their place the deer and turkey move out.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, my mom well..... she can be a little ..... eccentric.    Could be worth considering - I mean, even a blind hog runs off a turkey now and then.


Your mom is absolutely right. The hogs have run everything off. 2300 acres of pig infestation has got the turkeys and deer populations moved around and out. There are birds there but nothing like it was 5 years ago.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Robert are you turkey hunting where the hogs are??  My mom swears when the hogs move in on their place the deer and turkey move out.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, my mom well..... she can be a little ..... eccentric.    Could be worth considering - I mean, even a blind hog runs off a turkey now and then.





They eat their eggs and hatchlings,too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps it is YOU that should plan accordingly



Is that picture visible to you?
All i see is "image hosted by tripod".


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 28, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Smell good to me..


 enjoy it while you can... it won't last but till after mornin coffee  

Hey Sista! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for the pics Slip!!.........I haven't had much time to see any pics of storm damage!!
> 
> We were lucky here.......Hope Ya'll fared well as well!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear yall are alright.. Nuttin more here then a sparse rain. The last storm did more damage then this one.. thankfully it seems to all have been north and south of us 

Hey Mitch 


Tag-a-long said:


> Robert are you turkey hunting where the hogs are??  My mom swears when the hogs move in on their place the deer and turkey move out.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, my mom well..... she can be a little ..... eccentric.    Could be worth considering - I mean, even a blind hog runs off a turkey now and then.



Hey TagSista!  

I aint even herd em gobbling after we swapped cows to another pasture.  Think they went to another property... but there was a rabbit zommin right in front of me when I was checkin coops tonight, looked tasty


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that picture visible to you?
> All i see is "image hosted by tripod".



Me too ... I never knew AJ was in the image hosting business.  Maybe it's like the Marketplace and you gotta pay a dollar and have 1000 posts to see it???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that picture visible to you?
> All i see is "image hosted by tripod".



We had some techical difficulties... so let's try that again 




Les Miles said:


> Perhaps it is YOU that should plan accordingly


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey TagSista!
> 
> I aint even herd em gobbling after we swapped cows to another pasture.  Think they went to another property... but there was a rabbit zommin right in front of me when I was checkin coops tonight, looked tasty



Hey girl!    Saw Ian's pics on FB tonight.  Oh-em-gee!! I can't believe how big he's gotten!!


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for the pics Slip!!.........I haven't had much time to see any pics of storm damage!!



Gives me a whole new respect .... never seen anything like it before.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey girl!    Saw Ian's pics on FB tonight.  Oh-em-gee!! I can't believe how big he's gotten!!



You aint kiddin  That kid is growin like a weed... Talked to my Mom today and she said he looks starved... I told her he eats like an army of ravenous leeches  

They sure do grow up so fast though  I remember when he took his first steps  

He's turnin out to be a fine lil man if I do say so myself.. even when he's bouncing off the walls


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We had some techical difficulties... so let's try that again



I liked the other one better. 

I'm headed to bed. Gotta try it again in the morning.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I liked the other one better.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Gotta try it again in the morning.



Me too ... that 4 hours of pseudo-sleep I got on my uncomfortable couch last night is catching up with me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I liked the other one better.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Gotta try it again in the morning.



Try not to get "rattled" in the morning and lose your focus B3
























B3 = ButterBall Bammer


----------



## shea900 (Apr 28, 2011)

Man that is a bad looking rattlesnake.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks Laney!
> Tell Moneyman to check in when you get ahold of him.
> What a mess. Just talked with my sister over north of Montgomery and she swears a tornado came close to them. Their house was shaking and several trees went down. I didn't agree with their decision to jump in the car and drive south to get away, but they are okay.





MoonPie said:


> Glad to hear most a y'all are OK. Wish it could be all y'all. Alabama got hit bad. Were fine here in Montgomery but news is that so far 138, and counting, are not. Never thought so much devistation could come out a one storm and run smack down the middle of our biggest cities.
> 
> My prayers are with you.
> 
> Wayne





shea900 said:


> Man that is a bad looking rattlesnake.



i hate rattlin snakes and they hates me too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Gives me a whole new respect .... never seen anything like it before.


I've seen it before firsthand!!.........And it was way too close to where I was living at the time!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2011)

TGIF and help yourself until the hired help comes in


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

morning folks....If you know of anyone who got blasted out with these storms please let us know,we have a thread started for folks who want to help out some are even offering muscle to help clean up

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618228


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning, Guys!
Day 3 of th turkey hunting marathon about to begin but i am really starting to feel it. Back hurts, knees hurt, and just generally feeling tired. Gonna take a 2nd cup to get out of this recliner.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Guys!
> Day 3 of th turkey hunting marathon about to begin but i am really starting to feel it. Back hurts, knees hurt, and just generally feeling tired. Gonna take a 2nd cup to get out of this recliner.



They hurt until the first gobble then it's off to the races again!!!!

Good luck


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning fellers...



The house with the pool at the 10:30 mark is my friends house down there in Spalding county.  Amazing how it's still standing when all the others around it are completely gone.  Sad state of affairs around this part of the country for sure...

If a mod wants to help me with imbedding this video i would appreciate it. Thanks.
<object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=922600298001&playerID=88729941001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EbP31DRxRwagia2chGBPVVH&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=922600298001&playerID=88729941001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EbP31DRxRwagia2chGBPVVH&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

Here ya go Matty
<object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=922600298001&playerID=88729941001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EbP31DRxRwagia2chGBPVVH&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=922600298001&playerID=88729941001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAFIvhljk~,Nz7UFI321EbP31DRxRwagia2chGBPVVH&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Otis (Apr 29, 2011)

Got in touch with some family. Dad's house is a pile of rubble, completely destroyed, so is the rest of his subdivision, mom's house has some shingles missing, no power or water and no estimate when either will return. Everyone is ok though. From what I here it worse than the one of '74.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Dang Paul, I hate to hear that bro... Sad times for a lot of people.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Got in touch with some family. Dad's house is a pile of rubble, completely destroyed, so is the rest of his subdivision, mom's house has some shingles missing, no power or water and no estimate when either will return. Everyone is ok though. From what I here it worse than the one of '74.



At least all are present and accounted for....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

I hate to hear that Paul. It`s a terrible thing. I`ve been in a house as the roof was ripped off, and have seen more devastation than I want to see in two lifetimes as a lineman. You never get used to it. I`m glad your family is okay.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 29, 2011)

Otis said:


> Got in touch with some family. Dad's house is a pile of rubble, completely destroyed, so is the rest of his subdivision, mom's house has some shingles missing, no power or water and no estimate when either will return. Everyone is ok though. From what I here it worse than the one of '74.



Sorry to hear that Otis. Everyone's OK though... that's real good to hear.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## killa86 (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning fellers...
> 
> http://bcove.me/a3qa0j0n
> 
> ...



dude thats crazy its still standin he needs to thank the good lord and the good lords contractor


----------



## killa86 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that otis. im glad to see everyone is ok. storms like this just dont cull nothin or nobody. just aint no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning fellers...
> 
> http://bcove.me/a3qa0j0n
> 
> ...







Otis said:


> Got in touch with some family. Dad's house is a pile of rubble, completely destroyed, so is the rest of his subdivision, mom's house has some shingles missing, no power or water and no estimate when either will return. Everyone is ok though. From what I here it worse than the one of '74.



Glad everyone was OK guys. Matt, that one passed just south of me a couple miles, thank the Good Lord. We were ready to get under the house, but I never did see any debris so I stayed indoors. However, I did call and wake two people up from their slumber as it approached. One was my wife's friend that she works with, it came within an 1/8 mile of her house. The second was my cousin(that you know), it skipped over his home.


Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning Folks .  Just a passing by and thought I would give a quick shout out.  Yall have a good day and I'll try to catch Yall later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and help yourself until the hired help comes in


Desperately needed this mornin', thanks!



jmfauver said:


> morning folks....If you know of anyone who got blasted out with these storms please let us know,we have a thread started for folks who want to help out some are even offering muscle to help clean up
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=618228






rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Guys!
> Day 3 of th turkey hunting marathon about to begin but i am really starting to feel it. Back hurts, knees hurt, and just generally feeling tired. Gonna take a 2nd cup to get out of this recliner.


You can DO it!!


BBQBOSS said:


> Morning fellers...
> 
> http://bcove.me/a3qa0j0n
> 
> ...


wow............



Otis said:


> Got in touch with some family. Dad's house is a pile of rubble, completely destroyed, so is the rest of his subdivision, mom's house has some shingles missing, no power or water and no estimate when either will return. Everyone is ok though. From what I here it worse than the one of '74.


Dad, sorry to hear that Otis 



Nicodemus said:


> I hate to hear that Paul. It`s a terrible thing. I`ve been in a house as the roof was ripped off, and have seen more devastation than I want to see in two lifetimes as a lineman. You never get used to it. I`m glad your family is okay.


Mornin



MoonPie said:


> Sorry to hear that Otis. Everyone's OK though... that's real good to hear.


Yep!  Mornin



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all


Mornin Mud!



Jeff C. said:


> Glad everyone was OK guys. Matt, that one passed just south of me a couple miles, thank the Good Lord. We were ready to get under the house, but I never did see any debris so I stayed indoors. However, I did call and wake two people up from their slumber as it approached. One was my wife's friend that she works with, it came within an 1/8 mile of her house. The second was my cousin(that you know), it skipped over his home.
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!


Mornin Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks .  Just a passing by and thought I would give a quick shout out.  Yall have a good day and I'll try to catch Yall later.


Hi RM!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad everyone was OK guys. Matt, that one passed just south of me a couple miles, thank the Good Lord. We were ready to get under the house, but I never did see any debris so I stayed indoors. However, I did call and wake two people up from their slumber as it approached. One was my wife's friend that she works with, it came within an 1/8 mile of her house. The second was my cousin(that you know), it skipped over his home.
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!



Morning Jeff...Ya plug the laptop in yet



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks .  Just a passing by and thought I would give a quick shout out.  Yall have a good day and I'll try to catch Yall later.



Long time Kim



Keebs said:


> Desperately needed this mornin', thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Morning Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks .  Just a passing by and thought I would give a quick shout out.  Yall have a good day and I'll try to catch Yall later.



Mornin Kim!!!



Keebs said:


> Desperately needed this mornin', thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moanin Dollbaby!!! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff...Ya plug the laptop in yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not yet....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Jeff...Ya plug the laptop in yet
> 
> Morning Keebs


Did you fix him up??  He's been fussin 'bout that laptop long enough!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, what ya waitin on, get that sucker fired up!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, what ya waitin on, get that sucker fired up!!



Me and com'poot'ers don't get along...they do stuff just to make me mad....they takin over the world!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me and com'poot'ers don't get along...they do stuff just to make me mad....they takin over the world!!!


You gotta show'em who's boss!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning



What up bra???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>








Jeff C. said:


> What up bra???



Friday....trying to get some work done. 

Oh and a big crawfish boil tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What up _bra_???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Friday...._*trying to get some work done.*_
> 
> Oh and a big crawfish boil tomorrow.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Waders!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Waders!


 Bonjour Tripod!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Bonjour Tripod!



Bonjour Keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did you fix him up??  He's been fussin 'bout that laptop long enough!



He's scared the laptop may jump off the table at him...He won't plug it in


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour Keebs


Busy day?



jmfauver said:


> He's scared the laptop may jump off the table at him...He won't plug it in


 Naaahh, he's got them cajun ningy moves and Jman's got his back!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Busy day?
> 
> 
> Naaahh, he's got them cajun ningy moves and Jman's got his back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Friday....trying to get some work done.
> 
> Oh and a big crawfish boil tomorrow.



Directions please



Keebs said:


>




We don't say BRO...it's brah, like Hey brah  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Waders!



What it tis???



jmfauver said:


> He's scared the laptop may jump off the table at him...He won't plug it in



It tries to 'get in my head'



Keebs said:


> Busy day?
> 
> 
> Naaahh, he's got them cajun ningy moves and Jman's got his back!!



I'm watchin it....eventually I'll sneak up on it and grab it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We don't say BRO...it's brah, like Hey brah
> 
> pm incoming to explain!
> 
> ...


wait for it, waaiiit for it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wait for it, waaiiit for it!!



Only if I interact wiff it....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Only if I interact wiff it....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Busy day?
> 
> 
> Naaahh, he's got them cajun ningy moves and Jman's got his back!!


Hit and run.  I keep hitting the door, and making a run for it.    They keep catching me.


Jeff C. said:


> Directions please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a beatiful day.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hit and run.  I keep hitting the door, and making a run for it.    They keep catching me.
> 
> 
> It is a beatiful day.


You need a diversion to make your getaway............ where's Chips??


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning folks


How's da baby feeling??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Whats for lunch today


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's da baby feeling??


He's doing fineFever broke and hasn't come back. All I heard yesterday was "outside' outside". So yes we went fir a 4-wheeler ride.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today


General T'so's & shkrimp flied lice!!



dougefresh said:


> He's doing fineFever broke and hasn't come back. All I heard yesterday was "outside' outside". So yes we went fir a 4-wheeler ride.


 Good Deal!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Free lunch for me today at chickfila.  Gotta use it or lose it.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Free lunch for me today at chickfila.  Gotta use it or lose it.



get some of that fancy chic fil a sauce. umm good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

killa86 said:


> get some of that fancy chic fil a sauce. umm good



yep it aint bad stuff!  I had some with my chicken tenders yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Free lunch for me today at chickfila.  Gotta use it or lose it.






BBQBOSS said:


> yep it aint bad stuff!  I had some with my chicken tenders yesterday.


you figured out da recipe yet??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you figured out da recipe yet??



yep, mayo and.. ummmm....errrrrr.... 'other ingredients'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Ya'll won't believe what you can find on "Backpage.com".


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep, mayo and.. ummmm....errrrrr.... 'other ingredients'.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll won't believe what you can find on "Backpage.com".


Local or outta state??


----------



## killa86 (Apr 29, 2011)

i dont know what boss has done to his avatar but it seems to be callin my name


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Local or outta state??



just messin with ya keebs.  i aint tried making it....yet.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> just messin with ya keebs.  i aint tried making it....yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Local or outta state??





Local!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

hooked on quack said:


> local!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

See ya'll, Les CAN be civil!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5970053&postcount=17


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See ya'll, Les CAN be civil!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5970053&postcount=17


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See ya'll, Les CAN be civil!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5970053&postcount=17





Les Miles said:


>



Jekyll and HYde


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jekyll and HYde


 THAT explains it!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT explains it!!



Is that better?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

Time to run the loader, sure wish all the boss would go home..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Man i'm full.Golden Corral today, and it was good Now where is that quiet spot i need for a nap


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Time to run the loader, sure wish all the boss would go home..


Amen


mudracing101 said:


> Man i'm full.Golden Corral today, and it was good Now where is that quiet spot i need for a nap



with a hammock


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that better?


 makes sense........ I guess......... I reckon......... 



mudracing101 said:


> Man i'm full.Golden Corral today, and it was good Now where is that quiet spot i need for a nap


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

What a beautiful morning it was! Almost cold and the cicada's stayed quiet for a change.
No birds gobbling at the first spot i tried so i went about 500 yards to a foodplot where i had seen some tracks yesterday. After a few minutes of light calling, i broke out the box call and ran off a series of cuts. BAM! This hen comes walking fast into the foodplot cutting as fast as i've ever heard before. That was one mad girl! She let me know she was not happy i was there and searched hard for me coming within 15 feet but didn't spot me. After she walked past( still cutting) she suddenly jumped and flew away. I know she didn't see me so i have no idea why she flew off instead of walking off.
Anyway, i waited about 10 minutes and then started calling. Another cutting series and then GOBBLE! GOBBLE!! The bird sounded about 200 yards away. I started clucking and purring and he gobbled again. Game on!
So, i waited another few minutes and then started calling lightly again. He never gobbled again and i stayed there for another hour hoping he was coming in silent mode. He wasn't. 
I came home. Time for a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What a beautiful morning it was! Almost cold and the cicada's stayed quiet for a change.
> No birds gobbling at the first spot i tried so i went about 500 yards to a foodplot where i had seen some tracks yesterday. After a few minutes of light calling, i broke out the box call and ran off a series of cuts. BAM! This hen comes walking fast into the foodplot cutting as fast as i've ever heard before. That was one mad girl! She let me know she was not happy i was there and searched hard for me coming within 15 feet but didn't spot me. After she walked past( still cutting) she suddenly jumped and flew away. I know she didn't see me so i have no idea why she flew off instead of walking off.
> Anyway, i waited about 10 minutes and then started calling. Another cutting series and then GOBBLE! GOBBLE!! The bird sounded about 200 yards away. I started clucking and purring and he gobbled again. Game on!
> So, i waited another few minutes and then started calling lightly again. He never gobbled again and i stayed there for another hour hoping he was coming in silent mode. He wasn't.
> I came home. Time for a nap.





Sounds like a fun morning!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just talked to a guy and he told me he saw the biggest gobbler he has ever seen sev. times in a field at our hunting lease, might have to go turkey hunting myself.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What a beautiful morning it was! Almost cold and the cicada's stayed quiet for a change.
> No birds gobbling at the first spot i tried so i went about 500 yards to a foodplot where i had seen some tracks yesterday. After a few minutes of light calling, i broke out the box call and ran off a series of cuts. BAM! This hen comes walking fast into the foodplot cutting as fast as i've ever heard before. That was one mad girl! She let me know she was not happy i was there and searched hard for me coming within 15 feet but didn't spot me. After she walked past( still cutting) she suddenly jumped and flew away. I know she didn't see me so i have no idea why she flew off instead of walking off.
> Anyway, i waited about 10 minutes and then started calling. Another cutting series and then GOBBLE! GOBBLE!! The bird sounded about 200 yards away. I started clucking and purring and he gobbled again. Game on!
> So, i waited another few minutes and then started calling lightly again. He never gobbled again and i stayed there for another hour hoping he was coming in silent mode. He wasn't.
> I came home. Time for a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 oh well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, my day at work is finished.  See yall on da flip side.  going to Taco MAc tonight.  I will be PUI later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


  don't forget to schedule your stress test......... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Well, my day at work is finished.  See yall on da flip side.  going to Taco MAc tonight.  I will be PUI later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't forget to schedule your stress test.........








ain't gonna do it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ain't gonna do it . . .


 wanna bet??


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

sombodys gone get it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sombodys gone get it


 YOU if ya don't keep your hands to yourself & stay outta ISS!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wanna bet??





I'm a grown man, which in turn means I don't hafta ifn I don't wanna . . .  (stompin off Slip style)






Seth carter said:


> sombodys gone get it






Whatcha gone and done now??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hit the "New Posts"............ dude Foles55 straight down the line in the new memebers thread............. guess he's looking for new frwiends???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

What's ISS??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's ISS??


In School Suspension


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hit the "New Posts"............ dude Foles55 straight down the line in the new memebers thread............. guess he's looking for new frwiends???






He's a regular one man "welcome wagon"!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a grown man, which in turn means I don't hafta ifn I don't wanna . . .  (stompin off Slip style)


Yep, with a wife and a few extra females around to help her look after ya hard headed self!!
Someone, that look just don't work for you like it does Slip......... 
Oh wait, lemme change that mental image.........


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hit the "New Posts"............ dude Foles55 straight down the line in the new memebers thread............. guess he's looking for new frwiends???





Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a regular one man "welcome wagon"!!




Must be trying to get his post count up there so he can be in the swap n sell for free...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, with a wife and a few extra females around to help her look after ya hard headed self!!
> Someone, that look just don't work for you like it does Slip.........
> Oh wait, lemme change that mental image.........







Okay, so I'm a lil chunky, but the high heels REALLY set it off!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU if ya don't keep your hands to yourself & stay outta ISS!!



this sertain person needs too keep hiself and ofa my girlfreind


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, so I'm a lil chunky, but the high heels REALLY set it off!!


 yeah, they doooooo!!



Seth carter said:


> this sertain person needs too keep hiself and ofa my girlfreind


 wait you said it was for PDA???


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, they doooooo!!
> 
> 
> wait you said it was for PDA???



what?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 29, 2011)

So glad today is Friday and I'm off!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what?


what'd you get in truble for??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> So glad today is Friday and I'm off!


 Waiting on beerthirty myself!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what'd you get in truble for??



no im goign to be in trouble if sombody dont keep his hands of my gf


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no im goign to be in trouble if sombody dont keep his hands of my gf


 you posted that you were in suspension again, I asked why & you said public displays............. ggggrrr young'un yous getting my blood pressure up............... QUACK, do something with your boy!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you posted that you were in suspension again, I asked why & you said public displays............. ggggrrr young'un yous getting my blood pressure up............... QUACK, do something with your boy!!



i said that a week ago


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 29, 2011)

How does one get in trouble for "public displays" by yourself??????  Crap; don't answer that


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i said that a week ago


 soooo????



hdm03 said:


> How does one get in trouble for "public displays" by yourself??????  Crap; don't answer that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you posted that you were in suspension again, I asked why & you said public displays............. ggggrrr young'un yous getting my blood pressure up............... QUACK, do something with your boy!!




I can't do nuttin wif da boy . . .





hdm03 said:


> How does one get in trouble for "public displays" by yourself??????  Crap; don't answer that






PM sent . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent . . .


OhLawd ...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no im goign to be in trouble if sombody dont keep his hands of my gf



maybe he wants you to keep your girl off his hands, just a thought. I once had a girlfriend in school that could not keep her self off of other peoples hands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe he wants you to keep your girl off his hands, just a thought. I once had a girlfriend in school that could not keep her self off of other peoples hands.







I like yo gal friend . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiya wadin idjits. I think I'm gonna get in the creek up to my neck this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

We gonna close this thread out by close of business?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't do nuttin wif da boy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya wadin idjits. I think I'm gonna get in the creek up to my neck this weekend.





Les Miles said:


> We gonna close this thread out by close of business?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Is that popcorn good?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that popcorn good?



yes sir, would like some of mine


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya wadin idjits. I think I'm gonna get in the creek up to my neck this weekend.





Les Miles said:


> We gonna close this thread out by close of business?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> yes sir, would like some of mine



Is it Jiffy Pop?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is it Jiffy Pop?



Of course for you!


----------

